# What do you think of Longchamp bags?



## Angelblake

Any fans here?


----------



## bagcrazee

i LOVE them! i have a small one in black and a large tote in turquoise-both nylon w/ leather handles.


----------



## Angelblake

I also have quite a few and they are very well crafted!


----------



## happy1

I also have a few, great for travel.


----------



## Kat

I always admire them when I see them, but I never actually bought one yet.  I should add one to my collection.  I saw some pretty ones at the outlet in Woodbury Commons.  I also saw some nice ones at Nordstrom's in White Plains, NY at The Westchester.


----------



## Angelblake

I must add that I only have two nylons, a brown regular one and an all white one. besides that I have *count* three or more leather bags...love their leather!


----------



## eva-b-p

I like the nylon bags in size S, the bigger ones always lose their shape :weird:


----------



## SuzyZ

I have beautiful black leather back pack from Longchamp - It's a few years old but in perfect shape - but nobody wears backpacks anymore so it just sits in my closet.


----------



## BrownPaperBag

I've been thinking of getting a Longchamp, but I haven't decided on the color.  It's between the pink or the light blue.  Does anyone have pics of either of these?  

They seem very durable.  I like that it's waterproof as well.


----------



## Angelblake

SuzyZ said:
			
		

> I have beautiful black leather back pack from Longchamp - It's a few years old but in perfect shape - but nobody wears backpacks anymore so it just sits in my closet.


 
I also have a black leather back pack, but I'm afraid to use it since it's easier to steal something out of it in a crowd :evil:  Wish I could use it again it's so beautiful.


----------



## blackbutterfly

i like them...i don't have any but i bet they'd be good for travel or school.


----------



## eveningfaces

i have a cream coloured leather tote from a few years back... great for everyday, especially in the summer.


----------



## bag.lover

I have a black leather tote from Longchamp, it's still great after 8 years of regular wear.  I recommend it.


----------



## S'Mom

I use a black Longchamp nylon backpack when I'm traveling.  It's lightweight, stylish and holds everything....and it's comfy!  Thinking of adding the largest folding tote they make to take along for all those goodies you buy when your traveling and you have no more room in your regular luggage.  I need to take a closer look at their leather line......hmmmmm....


----------



## hazelsarah

I have 3 in different sizes. It's one of those bag staples that you just have to have.


----------



## ValleyO

I love the simple shapes and colors- and I really like the color combo on this one at SmartBargians.com for only $85!

http://www.smartbargains.com/go.sb?s=SE&deptId=11&catId=316&prodId=1158298603&sp=All+Products%2f%2f%2f%2fUserSearch%3dlongchamp%7c%7c%7c%7c%7c%2f%2f%2f%2fAttribSelect%3dDepartment%3d'Women's+Accessories'&pagename=prod


----------



## muppy

slightly off topic, but how do you clean those nylon totes? esp the light coloured ones? i have a beige one and there are some marks.


----------



## Angelblake

One SA once told me that some people throw them in the washing machine. I wouldn't do that though...Maybe the dirt can be wiped off somehow?


----------



## muppy

the nylon material might be able to take it, but i think the leather handles and the flap would be :cry: 

that SA is scary.....




			
				Angelblake said:
			
		

> One SA once told me that some people throw them in the washing machine. I wouldn't do that though...Maybe the dirt can be wiped off somehow?


----------



## SuLi

I have a few of them...and love, love, love them!  They are so great - durable and easy to pack away.


----------



## GerGirl

Angelblake said:
			
		

> One SA once told me that some people throw them in the washing machine. I wouldn't do that though...Maybe the dirt can be wiped off somehow?



Oh no, one should never do this!
There's one on German eBay... look how it looks now:
http://cgi.ebay.de/LONGCHAMP-Le-Pli...412352724QQcategoryZ80600QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

I can't believe, that there are so many bids already :weird:


----------



## purses4life

I have a couple leather wristlets and they lasts much longer than the Coach wristlets.


----------



## Accessory Obsessory

shopmom411 said:
			
		

> I use a black Longchamp nylon backpack when I'm traveling. It's lightweight, stylish and holds everything....and it's comfy! Thinking of adding the largest folding tote they make to take along for all those goodies you buy when your traveling and you have no more room in your regular luggage. I need to take a closer look at their leather line......hmmmmm....


 
I have that one and belive me, it can hold ALOT! Only problem is, that when it holds that much, it really hurts your hands and I get finger spasms! (so does my DH because inevitably he ends up with it! )
I recommend the one size down because it has handles long enough to carry on your shoulder.
And workhorse! I bought mine at a duty free in the Brussels airport and loaded it up right away in Turkey, Tunisia, London, Paris and every trip in between, including the beach! Still looks great and that's been a tough 3 years!
Let us know what you end up with!


----------



## cola262

I see them as often as LV but no one on tPF seems to talk about them. I guess they are just not exciting!?


----------



## gee

i have the small le pliage in black with the longer handles...love it!


----------



## aarti

i think i have the medium if it comes in three sizes, the tiny handheld one, the one i have and the super big one?
that i have in like a marigold.
i'm looking for an overnighter, and I may get the bigger one for that.


----------



## poutine

is there ever a sale on the pliage bags?  i would like to buy a few sizes coz they are so handy for storage and travel.


----------



## Serendipity

I have purchased from this site before and they occasionally have sales

Longchamp: Longchamp Handbags, Barbour Clothing, Swiss Army, fine jewelry  Magnums.net


----------



## GiMMe MoRe BaGs

I have the nylon le pliage tote in green (it's the large size with the long handles). It's perfect for the beach and traveling. Like the other girls said it's great when you go to travel and need more space to hold stuff since it folds into such a small place. It's a great beach bag too. But agreed with the large bag does come out of shape and becomes HUGE (esp. on me, I'm 5'2). So it stays as a beach bag. I will get the smaller size and my boyfriend wants one to travel with to since it's a great unisex bag. Just get the one with the small handle in black or navy blue. And they're a great price!!!


----------



## poutine

great!  i supposed that the classic colours for the Pliage will never be on sale but only the seasonal colours.  i just love the Pliage bags especially their short handle totes.


----------



## aarti

I got mine from the outlet so it was like 60-80 buckeroos.


----------



## Eugin

I think they are great bags. I'd like to get one of them small leather handbags in the future. I know of websites online to buy them, but where do they sell them in person?


----------



## mangowife

My black Roseau backpack was one of my first designer bags that I seriously researched and debated over before purchasing.  (Roseau is the line that has the "fold" pocket w/ the bamboo toggle.)  I love the glazed leather - so classic, yet it won't get ruined in rainy weather.  I haven't used it in a few years, maybe it's time to whip it out... 

I saw a camel Roseau tote on Smartbargains.com more than 6 months ago for a really good price, but by the time I decided I wanted it, it was sold out!


----------



## MissThing

Eugin said:


> I think they are great bags. I'd like to get one of them small leather handbags in the future. I know of websites online to buy them, but where do they sell them in person?


 
I couldn;'t look up your country for you but you can go to Longchamp and check the store locator. 

You can buy online if you are resindent in USA or France but for some reason they dont ship to the UK. I don't get that


----------



## Nola

Not exactly a fan but I do have a Longchamp shopper and a make-up purse.


----------



## Ilovepurse007

Mine was a custom made shoulder bag on Longchamp website, but I couldn't find the feature on the site anymore. (they removed?)


----------



## leiah

I have a big nylon tote.  I love it and use it all the time, but I've had it less than 2 years and there are little holes worn in all 4 corners on the bottom.  My best friend has the same bag with the same holes.  I won't buy any more longchamp.


----------



## hello2703

Big fan here! I love the Pliages, they're so practical, sturdy, yet elegant. 
I have a Longchamp wallet that I've had for years and years and abused a fair bit. It is wonderful. 
Although I don't have any of their leather bags I always enjoy seeing a Longchamp leather bag on another woman.


----------



## fah51

I've got a small Thomas Heatherwick bag - the one with the zip that goes all the way around.


----------



## poutine

has anyone bought the Longchamp Pliage bag from Paris? i am wondering the Paris boutique does the embossing of the initials, if so, how long is the waiting time? thanks!


----------



## kraystone

They certainly look nice. I saw a handful at Off-saks petaluma outlet. Too bad they are the same design of satchel bags. I didn't fully utilize the 50% off second item offer. Bought a longchamp leather satchel in sporty blue color, @65% off retail. Going to use it later


----------



## JNH14

I posted on another commentors chat-but I have a leather hobo in a beautiful burnt orange-with a second shade of orange.  The quality if wonderful and the bag is lightweight-I love it and bought it at Saks Off Fifth last year for about $110-originally $475.


----------



## jayjay77

I love them and have three -- black leather tote, red shopping tote, and tan bag that's sort of like a duffle bag.  I always throw the last bag in my luggage when I'm traveling and use it to carry home everything I bought on the trip.


----------



## GerGirl

I never was too crazy for them... had a few, but rarely used them and ended up selling them on eBay :s Now I'm dying to get them back, they are great for university...


----------



## lulilu

Some of the ladies on the Hermes subforum have them to use as bag protectors.  You can keep it folded in your bag in case of bad weather, etc.   This would be a great idea to protect a nice bag when you are traveling through airport security etc.  Someone I know had their birkin damaged going through the xray machine when it got caught on something.


----------



## Coachlover123

I love them, but i have yet to buy one-Maybe after Christmas.


----------



## Deelove82

I have the largest folding tote with the long handles. I had it monogrammed and had the leather engraved with my initials as well. You can choose any color combination you want on their web site and the color of the metal hardware. I use the bag when I travel, because you can fit lots in there.


----------



## motorcyclegirl

i looooooveeee longchamp!!!!!!¨
in europe it's huge!!!! everybody in my university got a longchamp bag!

i have a about 5 bags (army green and white totes, black messenger bag, brown small messenger bag and black small handbag) and also the leatherwear is very nice, i have a nice belt brown leather with silver hardware a little gucci-alike like the bambus things....

i do really love it, i did not know it is also popular in the US as it is an european label... there are longchamps shops all over europe...


----------



## Eugin

MissThing said:


> I couldn;'t look up your country for you but you can go to Longchamp and check the store locator.
> 
> You can buy online if you are resindent in USA or France but for some reason they dont ship to the UK. I don't get that


 
I live in the U.S. and ironically I was browsing at a local boutique a few days ago and found some Longchamp bags(no leather ones though). There's a leather one I like on magnums.net so I'll probably end up buying from them. Too bad they don't ship to the U.K. I'm sure there's a market for them so it doesn't seem to make much business sense.


----------



## poutine

motorcyclegirl said:


> i looooooveeee longchamp!!!!!!¨
> in europe it's huge!!!! everybody in my university got a longchamp bag!
> 
> i have a about 5 bags (army green and white totes, black messenger bag, brown small messenger bag and black small handbag) and also the leatherwear is very nice, i have a nice belt brown leather with silver hardware a little gucci-alike like the bambus things....
> 
> i do really love it, i did not know it is also popular in the US as it is an european label... there are longchamps shops all over europe...


 
i understand that switerland is one of the cheaper places to get longchamp bags and it is a popular bag there too, right?  i know of people who goes to Zurich and buy a couple of the pliage bags in one go.


----------



## love it

i think those long champ bags are gr8 for travilin


----------



## motorcyclegirl

i'll take a picture of my longchamp collection and post it here....so you see my travelling and university everyday bags...


----------



## motorcyclegirl

this is my longchamp collection - i started it in 2003...

i have:  

-black hobo bag big 
-brown hobo bag medium 

-taupe tote bag shopping size with long handles (folded in the picture)
-white tote bag medium size with short handles (folded in the picture)

-black briefcase for my laptop
-black handbag (with a cherry-pacha-ibiza pin on it)

-black clutch cosmetic-case big (for my make-up)
-taupe clutch cosmetic-case small (for my pens etc.)

-brown leather belt

i can only recommend longchamp, the quality is very good, you can put tons of stuff in them...

bye bye merry xmas


----------



## kristabelle33

Nice collection motorcyclegirl!!  I do like longchamp handbags, but I don't own one - yet!!


----------



## TammyD

I'm about to get one and I am looking forward! I mean for it to carry my birkin bag when I travel, but I'm thinking I could use it for my regular beach holidays as well. Terrific for a book, towels, sun block lotion, and a large bottle of water.


----------



## CrazyLV

I Looove LONGCHAMP Bags!!  

I like shoulder bag instead carrying bag that's so annoying because I am so tired and bored to carrying by handheld, after all I know that I am type of shoulder person  

So far I have four NYLON bags;
- blue - small handheld bag
- cream - medium handheld bag
- chocolate - medium 'shopping' shoulder bag mostly using for everyday using in bad weather instead using my precious Dior + LV bags :shame: 
- purple - large 'shopping' shoulder bag which fit for laptop when went to overseas

my next plan to buy LEATHER at international airport or overseas especially Europe country which is cheaper than the local shop


----------



## CrazyLV

Angelblake said:


> One SA once told me that some people throw them in the washing machine. I wouldn't do that though...Maybe the dirt can be wiped off somehow?


 
hmm ... if your NYLON bright colour getting a bit dirty, then you noticed that on that day you should have quickly to clean up by trying good quality 'white' rubber as like the brand of 'steadf..' not sure that correct spelling  

then wipe it with baby wipe wet tissue or cosmetic wet tissue... 
it might works!! trying vice versa method on first basis method

if it doesn't work well next time buy darker colour


----------



## Ilovepurse007

This my custom pliage tote with initial stamp on it.
How about we post our Longchamp bags in this thread?


----------



## dia222

I don't know how Longchamp is seen in US, but here in Europe, Longchamp bags are good when you go groceries shopping or you want an "original" diaper bag 
The synthetic ones with the leather handle are, in my opinion, the worse


----------



## motorcyclegirl

i like the pliages because everything fits in them and in university if I go and get me a coffee I can leave this bag on my place without having it stolen...


----------



## dia222

motorcyclegirl said:


> i like the pliages because everything fits in them and in university if I go and get me a coffee I can leave this bag on my place without having it stolen...


People steal in Switzerland??
That would be the only country where i would leave my things and expect them not to get stolen. And Luxembourg.


----------



## motorcyclegirl

oh no...at university i would never leave my mobile, wallet etc. unobserved...
there were many laptops stolen...so in library i always bring a PC-lock for my laptop to lock it on something...

so i would never leave a designer handbag unattended!!!!!!!!


----------



## poutine

Here is my new red Pliage bag in medium. My husband bought it from Paris and it cost about 55 euros, definitely much cheaper. I can't wait to use it.


----------



## SuLi

I love reading about people who love Longchamp!  They are so great!

I'm thinking about getting an all leather Longchamp - kind of like a mini les pliages.  Not sure what color yet.


----------



## BagLady71

I have the medium Pliage in orange. I bought it a few years ago, and I use it as a gym bag or to go travelling or to the beach. It's been through ALOT (probably my most abused bag - I even keep it in the linen cupboard on the floor), but it looks brand new. I love it.


----------



## j'aime_vuitton

I know you all will hate me but, I think they're hideous!


----------



## qtpie4u34

I only have one Longchamp handbag (the one pictured below in black and measures approx. 7.5x7x5 with 4 handle drop and 9" along the zipper and it cost me $92 plus tax) and I love it. It's very mantainance free...don't have to worry about the rain or anything. I plan on getting a large Le Pliage tote ($132 I think).


----------



## PradaDiva

I have seen them in the UK a lot!  They are big in Europe.  I have a black leather small tote.  It is cute but since there is no shoulder strap I never use it.   They seem to be handy so maybe I will have to get one for traveling.


----------



## deejmeister

i love longchamps. some people think they're boring and ugly, but the great thing about them is that they're so simple. and i personally think they're quite pretty. i have a whole bunch, and i just got a smaller chocolate brown one with the short handles. the only problem is that the light ones get really dirty and holes can be poked into the le pliage really easily.


----------



## motorcyclegirl

you can put all the pliages without any problems into the washingmachine on 30 deegrees celsius....

they came out like new!


----------



## shoe gal

I have this in black too! I love the size of this; I take it with me when I go out to the bars and plan on drinking quite a bit...just because I get so clumsy sometimes and I'd hate to ruin an LV or any other designer bag...

I also own two more- the next two sizes, small and medium in taupe and black. I take the medium one everywhere when I go traveling, and the small size is perfect for everyday errands, especially if the weather sucks. I love how durable and convenient they are! 



qtpie4u34 said:


> I only have one Longchamp handbag (the one pictured below in black and measures approx. 7.5x7x5 with 4 handle drop and 9" along the zipper and it cost me $92 plus tax) and I love it. It's very mantainance free...don't have to worry about the rain or anything. I plan on getting a large Le Pliage tote ($132 I think).


----------



## BagLady71

motorcyclegirl said:


> you can put all the pliages without any problems into the washingmachine on 30 deegrees celsius....
> 
> they came out like new!



You put them in the machine???  But what about the leather??? I would never do that, would be too scared of ruining the leather.


----------



## punkrocklove

See them alot, but I'm really not a fan! They seem too "gym bagish"


----------



## robynbenz

I have a black pebble grain tote.  Love it!!


----------



## poutine

yeah what about the leather on the pliage bag?  i don't think that i would throw it into the washing machine.  i will just use a damp cloth to clean it, that's about it.


----------



## motorcyclegirl

Don't WOOOORRRRYYY

nothing happened to the leather, i have a white one longchamp and it gets dirty very fast when you put it on the floor...

so i just tried to put it into the waching machine on a very low and gentle programm...

there's no difference on the leather handles...


----------



## motorcyclegirl

crazy - i know (totally bag & tpf addicted), but i took pictures of my longchamp bag before putting it into the washing machine...to see the difference...it is completly clean now...so i took an After-picture...


----------



## CrazyLV

motorcyclegirl said:


> crazy - i know (totally bag & tpf addicted), but i took pictures of my longchamp bag before putting it into the washing machine...to see the difference...it is completly clean now...so i took an After-picture...


 
oh!! wow!!  
alas my washing machine doesn't have that kind 'gentle' setting machine!! :s


----------



## CrazyLV

j'aime_vuitton said:


> I know you all will hate me but, I think they're hideous!


 
no it's not hideous thing!!
it's very classic, simple and long lasting style plus it's material instead cheap bags which easily worn out and short life!! waste money!!

why not invest money to long lasting bag!!


----------



## kalodie1

Longchamp is durable but not in the same league as the Prada nylon/microfiber or even the Herve Chepalier totes.  I do have a few and use them for travel and love that some can fold up.  I also use their makeup/pencil pouch which I have had for years.


----------



## motorcyclegirl

CrazyLV said:


> oh!! wow!!
> alas my washing machine doesn't have that kind 'gentle' setting machine!! :s


 

it's the programm for wool and silk....


----------



## cxyvr

motorcyclegirl said:


> it's the programm for wool and silk....



I hand washed my white LC and the leather color bleed on to the white?????

I wonder if the washing machine will do a better job 

 I guess I will try it out since I was going to give up on the bag anyways...


----------



## scholastican

I disagree. I have a few from both Prada's(5) and Longchamp's(11) nylon lines. My Prada nylon separated(ripped) where the front and bottom corners meet. The Pliages line however(I have 2 valise, 1 "ext" tote, 1XL, 3L, 1M, 1S, 1 hobo, 1 sac-a-dos, 1 sac-a-dos XS, and a rolling suitcase with matching carry-on tote and dopp kit for my 10 yr-old daughter) has endured all my trips, including those European shopping sprees made possible by all those Les Pliages totes tucked into my Longchamp rolling luggages. My only problem is where to buy replacement adjustable straps that buckle onto the luggage. The airlines have lost mine, possibly while they searched the outer pockets where I tuck them into right before checking in said luggage!

Anyhow, the Pliage line is such a great buy. Longchamp isn't as flashy as other European bag makers, but they are very durable and popular among Europeans it seems.


----------



## scholastican

cxyvr said:


> I hand washed my white LC and the leather color bleed on to the white?????
> 
> I wonder if the washing machine will do a better job
> 
> I guess I will try it out since I was going to give up on the bag anyways...


 
Where do you live? Maybe there's a reputable bag and shoe repair store in your area, ask your favorite handbag boutique for a recommendation. I swear by FACTOTUM in Laguna Beach. They've restored my dirty, dirty white kidskin Marc Jacobs stella to its brand-new likeness. Neiman's, Saks and Nordstrom's also send handbag repairs to them, as well as Bally's and Ferragamo.


----------



## bluxcape

like their bags, but i only have one and want to order a few more for my H bags.. hehe


----------



## BrownPaperBag

I love them because they are very light and roomy.


----------



## mangowife

Here's a pic of my Roseau backpack (I think that is the name of this line)... it's light, practical and stylish.  And I love the glazed leather!  I haven't used it in a long while, and I think I need to "stuff" it when I'm not using it - it's beginning to "fold" and have slight creases... I bought this used on eBay a few years ago...

Every now and then, my mind will wander and I'll think about getting a Roseau tote, maybe in camel (or is that color discontinued?  I saw some on SmartBargains for a pretty good price about a year ago.  It sold out by the time I decided to get it).  I think I'll g$et one eventually.


----------



## lorihmatthews

I just got a black nylon tote with brown leather handles last month. I wanted a rainproof bag for winter. It's very roomy and I'm surprised at how much I really like it. It's incredibly functional!


----------



## tigger98

I think Longchamp are fantastic!  I have a few items from the pliage (nylon) line and they have lasted me a really long time.  They also do fantastic silk scarves ala Hermes, of which I have one of the designs.  More recently, I went to their sales and bought a leather portfolio for work.  The quality of their workmanship is really amazing and the calf leather is of great quality.


----------



## allaboutnice

I bought a large pliage with short handles last Tuesday in the Paris Longchamps on St Honore to protect my Kelly. It was only 68 euros and I now feel really confident about taking my Kelly out and about, knowing I can protect it from rain or if in a dodgy area, even in the car, it keeps it safe and protected. It's great for flying too, I would hate to tuck my Kelly under the seat or have it squashed overhead. The pliage folds down very neatly and fits easily inside the Kelly when it's not being used, it's very light too.


----------



## Janss

Love it, but not all designs... Most I love the Le Pliage! Have 2 of them and a third leather-one...


----------



## IAmMe

Longchamp bags last FOREVER. WELL worth the purchase.


----------



## Meta

I fell in love with one of the Fall 06 collection totes and was eagerly waiting for it to go on sale but it never did.  I feel its a little too much to be paying $368 for a nylon tote when I can get a leather bag. Anyone wants to convince me otherwise?


----------



## cola262

I just got my first Les Pliage, I love it! My old bag was too small for my books and winter scarf and hat.


----------



## Vicky2007

Reasonable price, durable and practical. Worth every penny.


----------



## scholastican

Here's my Longchamp collection


----------



## BrownPaperBag

^ Awesome colors!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Style_Baby

Great Collection, Scholastician (and cool username, too!)

Do any of the pliages have straps that are long enough to go over your shoulder?


----------



## cola262

Omg, that looks like the longchamp section at bloomingdale's. LOVE the red suitcases! 


scholastican said:


> Here's my Longchamp collection


----------



## scholastican

Style_Baby said:


> Great Collection, Scholastician (and cool username, too!)
> 
> Do any of the pliages have straps that are long enough to go over your shoulder?


 

Thank you  ! Longchamp does make Les Pliages in a shopping tote with longer handles to sling over the shoulder. Take a look here and search for longchamp. Have fun  !

Forwarding Entry.jsp


----------



## motorcyclegirl

very nice collection....i love the boarding cases...


----------



## motorcyclegirl

I just returned from LONGCHAMP PARIS

amazing store, they had ALL the pliage colors displayed!!!!

look what I got:

-the black "tennis" ballerinas
-the pliage universite americaine bag in beige
-a simple but very nice white cotton tee


----------



## VVV

I like them, especially Longchamp leather bags. I think they are really good value for one's money. All Longchamp leather bags that I own are of very good quality, while the same cannot be said about my LV bags.

The dilemma of Longchamp is that their design tends to be rather conservative. Depending on the point of view, some would say Longchamp bags are timeless and classical, while some would say they are boring. However, things have changed a bit with new limited edition bags Longchamp has produced lately. I personally think that both Fall 06 collection and Spring 07 collection have been astonishing.

Currently, I own ten bags from Longchamp, seven leather ones and three Pliages. I am in love especially with the two Rodeos, I have used them quite a lot recently.
Silver mini Rodeo (Spring 07): astonishing silver leather, one can wear it from day to night.
Black Rodeo (Fall 06): wonderfully soft leather, very practical size.
White/chocolate Veau Foulonne (Spring 06): this is what I use when I want to have a more classic look.
Four small hobos, white, black, fuchsia and dark brown: these can be worn as pochettes, as clutches, or as small hobo bags.
Three Pliage nylon bags, black, navy and brown: these I use when I have to carry around extra items that cannot fit into my bag, or dirty items like change shoes.
Attached are some pictures of the leather bags.


----------



## knn

I love their "Pliage" bags specially the big ones.  Longchamp Pliages are cheap yet chic.

 Its very famous now in HK ( even has knockoffs ), saw more Pliage than LVs at one time...and  to think that HK is an LV country.


----------



## womanchild

Love 'em. But I wouldn't recommend checking them. Especially on Delta flights. 

Otherwise they are stylish and super cute for carry on travel bags and every day wear.


----------



## Miri

I have a black nylon Longchamps messenger bag which I used for years as a bookbag for graduate school.  It got beaten around quite a lot, put on the ground, shoved around on crowded public transportation, etc. but still looks as new and elegant as it did the day I bought it.  I'm more than satisfied with their product but I haven't checked out many of their other styles simply because I usually prefer leather bags - I should definitely consider them again.


----------



## motorcyclegirl

today I went to the longchamp shop to get the choco suitcase - unfortunately it was sold out at the moment!!!

but there was a shop closing in my city of a shop that used to have longchamp bag, so I got a large pink nylon tote with 70% off


----------



## ShimmaPuff

They are said to last forever, but the Deep and Dark Purse Secret is that if you have a lot of bags, and use a different one every day, they will all last forever, even if they were on clearance at Target.


----------



## QTbebe

i  lamchamp for when i'm feeling like a bum and wnat to stuff everything in it ^^


----------



## twigski

motorcyclegirl said:


> crazy - i know (totally bag & tpf addicted), but i took pictures of my longchamp bag before putting it into the washing machine...to see the difference...it is completly clean now...so i took an After-picture...


 
WOW! You machine washed yours & the leather turned out fine? I have 3 that I'm always having to hand wash using a old toothbrush! I'm so careful not to get the leather wet.Did you wash in cold?


----------



## PurseHorse

Anyone know where the Longchamp store in NYC is located?? I think I **need** a new purse!


----------



## tenmosquito

ShimmaPuff said:


> They are said to last forever, but the Deep and Dark Purse Secret is that if you have a lot of bags, and use a different one every day, they will all last forever, even if they were on clearance at Target.


 
Hahaha that is so true!  I think all my bags will last forever!  I wonder if there will be a day that one of my bags would break...

But saying on topic here - I have 2 Longchamp nylon bags that I picked up at the duty free for 80% off - they are so awesome!  I use them for work and everything fits in there!

I really like the idea that they fold up and I can store them away somewhere - if only I can remember how to fold them up properly - I lost that card with the instructions that teaches you how to fold it back in the way it came in...


----------



## JoannaSweden

scholastican said:


> Here's my Longchamp collection


 
What a great collection! Love it!


----------



## sputnik

scholastican said:


> I disagree. I have a few from both Prada's(5) and Longchamp's(11) nylon lines. My Prada nylon separated(ripped) where the front and bottom corners meet. The Pliages line however(I have 2 valise, 1 "ext" tote, 1XL, 3L, 1M, 1S, 1 hobo, 1 sac-a-dos, 1 sac-a-dos XS, and a rolling suitcase with matching carry-on tote and dopp kit for my 10 yr-old daughter) has endured all my trips, including those European shopping sprees made possible by all those Les Pliages totes tucked into my Longchamp rolling luggages. My only problem is where to buy replacement adjustable straps that buckle onto the luggage. The airlines have lost mine, possibly while they searched the outer pockets where I tuck them into right before checking in said luggage!
> 
> Anyhow, the Pliage line is such a great buy. Longchamp isn't as flashy as other European bag makers, but they are very durable and popular among Europeans it seems.


agree. longchamp bags are virtually indestructible. 
personally i find the style a bit too classic for my tastes but i have a nylon bag that i usually keep folded in my purse for those days when i'm running around to meetings and have to carry lots of papers. their leather bags are also very durable and the lines are clean and sober. i gave one to my mum for christmas and i find it's perfect for someone her age that is classic without being fussy and likes clean, simple designs.


----------



## ltwuelfing

i've seen a few styles.. looks really durable and love the leather!


----------



## AbbytheBT

PurseHorse said:


> Anyone know where the Longchamp store in NYC is located?? I think I **need** a new purse!


 
They carry them here in CA at the Saks and Bloomingdales - Huge selection!


----------



## tenmosquito

knn said:


> I love their "Pliage" bags specially the big ones. Longchamp Pliages are cheap yet chic.
> 
> Its very famous now in HK ( even has knockoffs ), saw more Pliage than LVs at one time...and to think that HK is an LV country.


 
I thought that title would belong to Japan  
I would think HK is more like a name-brand heaven...  I discovered a lot of brands there that I have never seen before.... sigh I miss HK so much!

But staying on topic - I love how the Longchamp bags hold up - the quality is amazing!


----------



## callalillyanne

I am so glad to see this thread! I have been thinking about getting a Pliage for my rainy day bag- looks like it is a winner! Now to pick a color (or two)!


----------



## Hi-ClassBaby

dont like them, imo!


----------



## kimivoire

I love them.  Longchamps bags are real workhorses and very timeless.  I fell in love with the Longchamps Roseau Shopper in black leather w/gold toggle closure after seeing a girl carrying it while on a layover at the Charles de Gaulle airport.  I nearly missed my plane trying to get it at the duty free shop at the airport so I ended up tracking it down after I got back to the States.  I have used the Shopper practically every day for over five years (I tend to get stuck in a rut) and the bag has held up amazingly well considering that I truly treated as an everyday bag and did not baby it in any way.  It has been seen better days though so I recently thought about getting the exact same bag (despite the fact that some friends found it dowdy and boring) as a replacement to carry for another five years.  Saner voices have convinced me to branch out or make use of the the other bags in my closet.


----------



## bellenuit

Hi I just wanted to report from France that EVERYONE carries these - as an american I see these at home but had no idea how popular they were here.  I decided the other day to look out my office window for 10 minutes and count how many went by.  SIX, and not the busiest street either.  !!! All different shapes and colors. There's a Longchamp store down the street from work so I might have to go pick one up before I go home, it seems like a really great bad weather /beach bag and they're definitely cheaper here!


----------



## stmichel

Love them! They are durable (with proper use) and lightweight. I just got back from Paris as well and the Pliage are everywhere--very popular among locals. Whenever I take the metro, go to museums, or sight seeing, the pliage is very visible. I brought other leather bags with me, but I ended up using Le Pliage through my entire European tour.


----------



## Eugin

I've been traveling alot lately and my black Longchamps large le Pliage nylon bag has been awesome. I can carry so much stuff in it, and it has been very durable so far.


----------



## babyhart

i just went to saks off fifth and found a handheld pliage in the bright blue (turquoisey) for $24; i snatched it up.  can't beat that price.  in case anyone is interested, they have the small handheld leather ones in fuschia and pale green-blue there.  

i love the pliage's design simplicity.  my eyes are always drawn to pliage bags on other women.


----------



## knn

Eugin said:


> I've been traveling alot lately and my black Longchamps large le Pliage nylon bag has been awesome. I can carry so much stuff in it, and it has been very durable so far.



I have large files in it and use it when I travel and go to meetings.  It looks good even with heavy and bulky stuff inside.  VERY  STURDY!!


----------



## Nola

Longchamps are very popular here. I love them too.


----------



## catcat

Yes they are still very popular here but recently you see "everybody" wearing Darel, it's like a contagious disease.
I have 2 pliages but very rarely use them but my mother has tuns.
I did buy a white 4x4 (pic attached) a few weeks ago and really like it but alltogether Longchamps is a bit too classic for me.


----------



## Nola

I should clarify; I only like the canvas ones.


----------



## pbling

Hi. I am thinking about ordering a custom one online. I either want the small or the medium with the long handles, but I really can't decide on which colors to get! I've been looking at the website on and off for months. Which color combo's do you think are the cutest? Do any of you have pictures of the colors you chose. It's so hard to tell on the website. One of my co-workers ordered green with pink in the center and I didn't like online but when it came it was REALLY cute. Any suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## ruemode

I have a pliages in Red, and I adore it - durable and lightweight. I bought mine in London, and they did seem to be EVERYWHERE!


----------



## BagLadie

_I like them - don't have one but have considered one in the past.  I always admire them when I see them on someone._


----------



## pbling

I meant I want to get a two color one, from the website

http://www.eboutiquelongchamp.com/catalog/index_en.php

has anyone ordered one of these?


----------



## Rapunzel

They make such great travel bags!


----------



## Cherry44

Some of them I like it, very nice bags. But nylon totes seems to me good for groceries. Sorry L-champbag lovers!


----------



## LinaFIN

I think it is interesting that most people automatically think of the nylon totes when they think of Longchamps. 
I love Longchamps, but NOT the nylon totes! I have a small leather shoulder bag from them. I've used it for two years (and I mean used a lot) and it still looks brand new! I just went to the store today and the Rodeo bag looks even more dreamy in real life . And I had a look at their wallets and found some that I liked. (Didn't buy anything, though). 

So, yes, I love Longchamps, but no, if we're talking about the nylon totes.


----------



## nienna456

I like both the pliages line and some leather bags they have. But then again I do like most bags...


----------



## toyssoft

Hi,
Any one know is Longchamp cheap in Germany? beside Paris???


----------



## JoannaSweden

I've bought three new Longchamp bags lately, a small Le Pliage (only had the bigger ones before) and two leather bags. Very pleased with all of them!

I seriously think their leather bags are somewhat underrated.

(the pics are from the auctions, bought them all online)


----------



## redge_grey

just bought my "first" longchamp bag yesterday..=) a medium chocolate le pliage with longstrap!! I love love love my new bag.. I used to carry an LV batignolles horizontal, but when I used the le pliage, I feel like i'm not carrying a bag-- the fact the things inside my new pliage are just the same stuff that I used to carry before with my LV bag.. felt a very big difference on my shoulders! hehe.. very lightweight and really comfortable to use.. i absolutely recommend longchamp le pliage! I love the colors too! so worth the price!! also, comes very cheap compared to other bags.. i it!! i'm sure this will be my new everyday bag.. btw, my mom loves it too!


----------



## margaritaxmix

LOVE. Classic throw-everything-in bag. And goes with everything!


----------



## Jadore

Im in the market to buy a large le pilage for college,most of my text books are paperbacks(but they are heavy),are the long straps comfortable over the shoulders?


----------



## redge_grey

Jadore said:


> Im in the market to buy a large le pilage for college,most of my text books are paperbacks(but they are heavy),are the long straps comfortable over the shoulders?


 
yes, the long straps are comfortable over the shoulders...=) i do recommend the le pliage


----------



## rothjess

I have a leather one and two canvas ones (not the nylon).  I  them!  And their SAs are just soooo incredibly nice.  I was at the one in Woodbury and in SoHo.  Between the bags and the service, they really make me want to expand my collection.


----------



## swtcadence

Hi, I'm coming out of lurkerdom. I recently brought a Longchamp Pliage on eBay but I'm questioning it's authenticity. The seller said it was authentic but since I've never seen a real Longchamp upclose and inspected the details before, I'm not sure. 

Can someone show a picture of the logo on the zipper? Is the G similiar to the C? Because that's what mine looks like. And also the closure button on the front flap, is the 1948 at the bottom suppose to be upside down? 

On the back flap, it says LES PLIAGES LONGCHAMP SHOPPING. Below that, it says MODELE DEPOSE MADE IN FRANCE. The one I brought is suppose to be the medium size folding bag.


----------



## anoukaimee

swtcadence said:


> Hi, I'm coming out of lurkerdom. I recently brought a Longchamp Pliage on eBay but I'm questioning it's authenticity. The seller said it was authentic but since I've never seen a real Longchamp upclose and inspected the details before, I'm not sure.
> 
> Can someone show a picture of the logo on the zipper? Is the G similiar to the C? Because that's what mine looks like. And also the closure button on the front flap, is the 1948 at the bottom suppose to be upside down?
> 
> On the back flap, it says LES PLIAGES LONGCHAMP SHOPPING. Below that, it says MODELE DEPOSE MADE IN FRANCE. The one I brought is suppose to be the medium size folding bag.


 
Yes, yours is authentic, I was checking mine (which I bought in a Longchamp store in Madrid) and it has exactly the same features you describe.


----------



## anoukaimee

I love the pliage bags, I use mine for groceries (hate plastic bags) and the solid handles do not dent your hands. These are the typical bags girls carry to college in France. The quality is impeccable.


----------



## H_addict

FABULOUS brand!


----------



## Lisa2007

I have purchased several for my third year college student and she loves them for overnight travel and you can have the Longchamp bag custom made...go to the Longchamp site and check it out...Have fun choosing your colors....


----------



## swtcadence

anoukaimee said:


> Yes, yours is authentic, I was checking mine (which I bought in a Longchamp store in Madrid) and it has exactly the same features you describe.



Thanks!


----------



## Keane Fan

they're interesting i've seen a bunch of nylon ones all over i think i need one quite affordable as well


----------



## melissa_talent

i have the chocolate shopping with long handles for school and it's beyond amazing and super durable.


----------



## etagaya

I think they are good for traveling or for protecting a nice leather bag, which is usually how the French carry them. When I am in Paris, I can always spot the American tourists because they carry their nylon Pliage totes all over like a regular purse.


----------



## Babyjlo

toyssoft said:


> Hi,
> Any one know is Longchamp cheap in Germany? beside Paris???


 
The store in Brussels has a twice yearly sale, in Jan and July I believe (you can call to check). I bought three matching (S, L and XL) for 100 euros total there a few years ago. They only do 12 colors each year so obviously some colors are discontinued, these are the ones I got but the color has been re-issued this year so I can add to my collection! 
Otherwise I think they are pretty much the same price everywhere in Europe. You can get them in duty-free at the airport when you travel but they are not much cheaper.


----------



## dowagr

I have my navy la pliage for over a year and I must say, it's super durable and functional as a schoolbag!

My front corners are worn off already, so I think it's about time to retire this bag to be a reusable shopping tote.


----------



## bagaholic85

Love their nylon bags and own quite a few of them, have one leather too.  Wat do you think of the new orange color? (http://www.magnums.net/prod/LC1623/Foldbags)


----------



## Monica1987

I think they are great bags.


----------



## Babyjlo

I think the orange is a nice fall color, I can't really do orange but if it matches your wardrobe then it could work.


----------



## natq

allaboutnice said:


> I bought a large pliage with short handles last Tuesday in the Paris Longchamps on St Honore to protect my Kelly. It was only 68 euros and I now feel really confident about taking my Kelly out and about, knowing I can protect it from rain or if in a dodgy area, even in the car, it keeps it safe and protected. It's great for flying too, I would hate to tuck my Kelly under the seat or have it squashed overhead. The pliage folds down very neatly and fits easily inside the Kelly when it's not being used, it's very light too.






what color is that longchamp, is it beige or chalk??


----------



## jcriley5

I love my large black Lepliage tote.  The straps are so comfortable even when I am carrying my heavy laptop around all day.  I am letting my mom borrow this right now for 2 weeks while she is on vacation and I feel so lost without it haha


----------



## mhm

what's a better size for everyday use?
large or medium? i tend to like larger bags but does anyone find that the large le pliage tote is too big?


----------



## margaritaxmix

scholastican said:


> Here's my Longchamp collection



Wow.....great collection! LOVE the colors!


----------



## jcriley5

mhm said:


> what's a better size for everyday use?
> large or medium? i tend to like larger bags but does anyone find that the large le pliage tote is too big?


 
I would say go with the large unless you are planning to use it as an everyday purse.  The large is still so light that you don't even notice that you are carrying a large tote


----------



## Lindsay_Levin

The interior patch pocket of the Le Pliage does not close! It should have a zipper! Constantly, everything falls out of that pocket and into the bag! It is sooo annoying!


----------



## regina_garbe

I have six Pliages and I love them all... durable, rain-resistant, make me look better on a bad hair-day, upscale my old Barbour jacket... and a lot of owners put them in the washing machine - I haven't done that yet, they are not that dirty...
My latest addition to my collection is the small Pliage "Kilt", that's made of wool, I wouldn't dare put that in the washing machine. But that's more of a fun bag anyway, (although this bag has a large interior pocket!) I have added a picture. 

Regina


----------



## katriese831

Mine is perfect as a school tote. Fits my laptop, notebooks, and everything else I need!


----------



## indi3r4

went to their store last week and i saw one le pliage with brown stitching in the front part.. i couldn't find the picture online though.. i think i'm gonna get it in pink or white.. it's gorgeous!


----------



## slidegirlcass

I have a medium size pink nylon that I bought in a consignment shop last summer for $19.  Dont carry it often, but its nice enough.  Would never pay full price though.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

I love my Le Pliages! I have 3- brown, navy, and a tan one with pink and red polka dots (my favorite!). They all are the large ones with long handles, which I use as tote bags (holds my laptop and I still have tons of room!) or overnight bags. I would buy one in every color if I could!


----------



## kings_20

Anyone know where I can buy Longchamps in Canada?


----------



## songofthesea

i'm looking for feedback on the longchamps rodeo in black patent leather as an everyday bag...i love it and want it to be, but, really need some opinions on it as an everyday bag...
Longchamp Rodeo Luxe Patent Leather Satchel MORE COLORS AVAILABLE : lc_rodeoluxe_2937 : Handbags : Longchamp : Rodeo Luxe : B......
that's the bag...(by mistake i've asked the same question in 2 posts...sorry!)
TIA!


----------



## lyn3tte

kings_20, check out their website and you can locate retailers that carry Longchamps in Canada.

I bought a green le pliages and a white patent handbag just this weekend at Donavan's in Alberta!


----------



## tomato4

at first i didnt really really get longchamp bags. i thought that they were plain and overpriced for just nylon. now i really wanna get one as a school bag! theyre light and roomy. i still think theyre overpriced for just a nylon bag so im gonna hope ill catch a le pliage on sale.


----------



## SillyYun

can i ask if the handle for le pliage, are we able to carry it on our shoulder for the large ones? cos i prefer shorter handle compared to the longer ones but want to carry it on shoulder..how much is LP large in germany? hehe either getting the black one or the ones with stitches,white bag..
maybe i should get one for mom too!


----------



## fettfleck

I like the Pliages for casual style. They are light and don't get dirty easy. I also have a Longchamp Kilt which is really gorgeous because they are rarely seen on the street, so I get a lot of compliments for it.


----------



## maryamrose

I'm not a big fan and I don't think the price reflects the quality.  Having said that, my sister loves hers.  I stick to my LeSportsacs for lightweight nylon.


----------



## Compass Rose

I don't think I would pay full price for one, but they are nice.


----------



## sunny07

I bought my sister one for christmas.  She's always liked them but I never noticed them until I got hers.  It's the small size (dunno what sizes are called but a good purse size) with longer handles in a sage-y green.  I really like it!  I think it looks great on my sis, and it's so easy to care for.  While I'm frantically pulling out the plastic bag to put over my bals in the rain, she doesn't even have to worry!  And if you truly want a super light bag, I'd say le pliage is the way to go!


----------



## bumblebees

I think its cute as luggage like a carry on or something. I'm not crazy about them.


----------



## SsPixie17x

What do you think about the backpacks? Can you fit a lot into them? I need a bag for school, but regular backpacks are just sartorially repugnant to me... they ruin outifits. I like Longchamp because everything they do is simple and classic. Should I go for the backpack or a Le Pliage tote bag if I'm going to be lugging books around campus? Which one will last longest / fit the most stuff? Thanks!


----------



## Christine¤

I have 2. One is the biggest size with long handles in black and the other one is one size smaller with short handles and is in a nice blue. I have used my black one sooo much it should have fallen apart by now. I do love that I don`t have to be careful using it, and that it is waterproof. It is the perfekt bag in my opinion when I am travelling or going to school.


----------



## ColdSteel

Bought my large tote at Nordstrom. I'd never use it for school (scoliosis) but it's a great carryon and a roomy tote. Got it in black.


----------



## kymmie

I have grown to love mine.  I admit I purchased them on a whim last summer when visiting Paris and wasnt even sure I liked them.  Every other French woman was toting one.  Now I use them for work and rainy days and weekends and on and on...


----------



## bebexirene

I love them a lot!  They're so useful!


----------



## da$luvah

I love Longchamp bags.... I own 3. I like it because of the quality. I only purchase the leather.


----------



## GucciEyed

I have a black leather saddle bag from Longchamp and I really like it, the quality is great (Quality Leathers).  I use it for an 'on-the-move' bag when I go downtown and am planning on doing a lot of walking, because it sits so comfortably as a cross body.  I give Longchamp a .


----------



## Nina Persson

I got my first Longchamp last summer (Rouseau) and just picked up four more when I was in Hong Kong earlier this month (Rodeo Luxe Patent, Le Pliage and this cute little coin purse that matches my Le Pliage).


----------



## stylelush

I LOVE MINE! It's Waterproof so I always take it out on our boat or on rainy days. It can hold a lot too -- so perfect as a weekender for a couple days in the Hamptons or as a carry on when traveling! My longchamp makeup bag is great too as its easy to wash - and I would hate to spend a lot of money on a makeup bag only for it to be ruined by an exploding product inside!


----------



## fashionista_89

Boringg !


----------



## kkc

i love my large black pliage (with longer straps)! it took me quite a while to find one (shoulder size and black) but i finally found it while travelling at an airport. i use it for school or whenever im too lazy to change my bag. its great for the winter too as it rains and snows a lot in toronto. sometimes i bring my macbook to school too, but it seems to make the bag a lot heavier and im worried that the straps will snap. but overall, i like the pliage tote bag for a clean, slightly classier look to add to my casual outfits.


----------



## songofthesea

i just got an amazing deal on a longchamps...i got the patent leather rodeo luxe in a royal blue and it's gorgeous! the price was marked 598.00 and it was not in the sale bin and i just fell in love...brought it to the register and it came out to 300 something...and it wasn't on sale...i didn't question my luck!!! i love love love it!!!!


----------



## guccisima

I really like them. They are very practical. They are light, and easy to take care of (i wash mine in the washing machine). I use my le pliege for the university because i don´t want to bring my designer bags.


----------



## BagsRmyLife

songofthesea said:


> i just got an amazing deal on a longchamps...i got the patent leather rodeo luxe in a royal blue and it's gorgeous! the price was marked 598.00 and it was not in the sale bin and i just fell in love...brought it to the register and it came out to 300 something...and it wasn't on sale...i didn't question my luck!!! i love love love it!!!!




OMG! I love the Rodeo Luxe! I wanted the orange one so bad but it sold out. Post pics! I would love to see it!!!


----------



## valval

Can't wait for Jeremy Scott bag to reach this part of the world~!!!  Haha..


----------



## riceandsoup

I went from having none to having three just in the last week! After a lot of hemming and hawing over colours, I bought the shopper tote in Bilberry at a department store here. And then, last night, en route home from a short getaway, I bought two more duty-free! They are the Victoire in moka and a medium short-handled tote in black. 

I don't think I will be buying more even though the colours are yummy. At those prices, I think 3 are enough!


----------



## BagsRmyLife

OO I love the bilberry color!!!!


----------



## grammyr

I haven't gotten one yet, but I think they're great!  We have an outlet near by and I visit them often.


----------



## MsTina

BagsRmyLife said:


> OO I love the bilberry color!!!!



Me too! 

I am thinking about getting my first Longchamp since I've always wanted one, they aren't too expensive and to hold me over until I save for my LV!


----------



## louis4life

Love 'em! So comfy and simple but always classic. I have 2 sizes..the smallest and the large shopping tote...don't know the actually names.


----------



## hanana

Am I the only one who's had a problem with the le pliage bag?  After a few months of usage, the inner lining is starting to peel off around the edges.  I'm so disappointed because I really liked the bag.  It's light, roomy and colorful, but the quality is not as good as I expected (for the price).


----------



## ballet_russe

hanana said:


> Am I the only one who's had a problem with the le pliage bag?  After a few months of usage, the inner lining is starting to peel off around the edges.  I'm so disappointed because I really liked the bag.  It's light, roomy and colorful, but the quality is not as good as I expected (for the price).



that's pretty normal, though mine lasted for years of use and abuse before that started happening. were you carrying really heavy stuff in it?


----------



## sw0pp

Last week I realised I would have saved 30&#8364; if I waited to buy my large shopper here in Austria lol. But back then I wasn't sure whether the color would be available... anyway, the large shopper is 79&#8364; here...


----------



## hanana

ballet_russe said:


> that's pretty normal, though mine lasted for years of use and abuse before that started happening. were you carrying really heavy stuff in it?



not at all!  that's why i was so disappointed.  i just carried my wallet, phone and keys most of the time.  now i'm not sure if i want to get another one.


----------



## SFitting

I don't like the nylon tote's at all, but I do think that the there are some very nice leather Longchamp bags out there, I just haven't seen one that I have to have.


----------



## xoxo_chanel

i love longchamps but they are RIDICULOUSLY priced here in toronto.
ive usually gotten mine in the states, but i needed a new one last week. 
for the large le pilage, plain, long handles it is 185$ plus 13 tax! so it came out to be around 210$. its becasue of supply and demand. only 2 places sell here according to their website.


----------



## xoxo_chanel

^ sorry. 13% tax.


----------



## Vinyl

I didn't understand the popularity of the brand when I first came to Boston since no one carried Longchamp at home.  Every college girl literally owns one, lol.  I came to be part of the "masses", though I don't mind if it's become "trendy" or whatever.  I now own a Le Pilage in navy & black.  My Longchamp tote is SO sturdy & can take a beating.  Now I see why everyone has one.


----------



## michymichy

Is it true that it is cheaper to get them at the duty free stores at airports (CDG / Zurich / Frankfurt)???


----------



## nycgirl191

I carried the black 'vintage' hobo probably 300 of the 365 days of the year last year, and it still looks just like it did when I got it!  Very resistant to scratches and tough yet soft.  Fabulous bag, fabulous quality!!  Very worth it.


----------



## ballet_russe

michymichy said:


> Is it true that it is cheaper to get them at the duty free stores at airports (CDG / Zurich / Frankfurt)???



yes, much cheaper!!! I shopped there a few weeks ago.  Regular price at duty free CDG is cheaper than the semi-annual Longchamp boutique sale in the states!


----------



## Mette

I have a navy Le Pliage that is great for very casual days out.

It's lightweight, holds a lot and I don't need to be too careful with it.


----------



## incognitoglam

This is so silly but I'm torn between a TAUPE Le Pliage and a BEIGE Le Pliage... I'm in university and planning to use it on lazy school days or lazy weekends. Advice? Haha

Bisous!


----------



## amymaria

I recently bought a LePliage large tote. I hang my Burbery pochette of the front for my cell etc., and it's really cute. I love it....I use it for the office. It will hold everything of mine!


----------



## manke

incognitoglam said:


> This is so silly but I'm torn between a TAUPE Le Pliage and a BEIGE Le Pliage... I'm in university and planning to use it on lazy school days or lazy weekends. Advice? Haha
> 
> Bisous!



i have the taupe one, and i highly recommend it. it's not my favorite bag at all, but it is very convenient when the weather isn't perfect or if you just have a lot of schtuff to schlepp around one day but don't want a heavy bag. it's also great for travel b/c it folds down very compactly (i.e., you go on vacation and have a little shopping spree  and now you have to bring your new purchases back).

my favorite colors for the le pliage are navy and taupe. i'm less of a fan of the lighter colors because i've seen too many incredibly dirty looking ones on the subway, and they're always the light colored ones.


----------



## doreenjoy

amymaria said:


> I recently bought a LePliage large tote. I hang my Burbery pochette of the front for my cell etc., and it's really cute. I love it....I use it for the office. It will hold everything of mine!


 
OMG this is a fantastic idea! I am going to do that same thing.


----------



## shopaholicious

Has anyone ordered the le cabas leather tote online?

I've looked through this thread, and didn't see anything negative about their leather products.  I think it is a great option for work.

How does the leather feel?
There is no feet at the bottom.  Does the bottom and corners wear out easily?
How many inner pockets are there?
What color combination did you choose?

Any pictures would be highly appreciated!


----------



## trc11

I love them!  I have a pink one, a cream one with an eiffel tower on it (that is from a longchamp store in paris) and then a white change purse.  I love them all!


----------



## alex.losee

Why are the Longchamp Le Pliage bags so popular? They are pretty plain, and rather expensive for what they are (IMO). I see them everywhere and I just don't get it.
Thoughts?


----------



## beggarbaby

I actually have this exact question. I've started noticing them everywhere and I'm also curious about their appeal. Everyone at school has one!


----------



## Belle79

Personally, I think Le Pilage is perfect for the weekend. I have a black one and because of the brown handles, it goes perfectly with everything. It's casual but still sophisticated and it's a nice break from my pricier bags that I need to baby and worry about...


----------



## BAGWANNABE

I've been wondering the same thing!


----------



## gabz

i have a small and medium one. i love how lightwieght and waterproof they are! perfect for schlepping all my stuff to work. 

there are other threads on this too if you want ot search. for the pricepoint, i thik they are fairly well made


----------



## SPOILEDkiwi

I have two, a medium that I use for work and a large that I use as an overnight/carry on bag. They're very lightweight which means I can carry all my stuff without my shoulder hurting. They're also very easy to clean which means I don't have to worry about putting them on the floor if I have to. They're definitely worth the cost IMO because they're extremely well made and durable.


----------



## heather123

I see a lot of those when I'm in France, and I can understand why. They're very reasonably-priced, in loads of colours and people seem to find them very durable and lightweight. The nicest one I've seen was actually a small one in black. A girl at the table opposite us had a small one in black, with tan handles. It looked surprisingly chic. I don't have one myself as I use my ancient Prada nylon in wet weather.


----------



## TXGirlie

I think a lot of the appeal is that it's a French bag. Probably the same reason why LV has so much appeal for a coated canvas bag. I'm a fan of both, but do think they are overpriced for what they are.


----------



## BEBEPURSE

It's just an updated Dooney thing. The bags are in that bracket and I am sure the popularity of them will fade, as did the Dooneys.


----------



## TejasMama

BEBEPURSE said:


> It's just an updated Dooney thing. The bags are in that bracket and I am sure the popularity of them will fade, as did the Dooneys.



I respectfully disagree.

Longchamp has popular for a long time and seen as a staple in many European women's wardrobes.  I didn't get the appeal of them initially, but once I started carrying them, I really appreciated how practical, durable and useful they are for my lifestyle.  I'm not someone who likes a lot of hardware and crazy stuff hanging off my bags, so they suit me perfectly.  And all of mine are made in France, and I enjoy knowing that fact.

If you don't like them, no worries.  There are plenty of other brands to choose from.


----------



## pinklepurr

I have a medium one.  I had wondered the same thing myself.  It is light and very comfortable to carry, but it's not worth $145 at all.  It's just nylon with leather handles.  I baby all of my bags and the corners on my Longchamp tote are starting to wear, which is extremely disappointing.  I have nylon Le Sportsac totes that hold up better and they were far less $!  My lunch spilled in it once (stupid tupperware cover slipped off) and I was glad that I could simply wipe it up though.

So, now I rarely ever carry it because I have to be gentle with it.  Silly for me to think I could carry a few notebooks to class with it   Then, when the notebooks were in the bag, they flopped all over the place, there is simply no structure to it.  Add that caveat to the pitiful pocket they stick in there - why bother with a pocket at all?  I can see how it'd be handy as a carry-on bag since you can just squish it under the seat in front of you though.

They are absolutely overrated, IMO. I won't be getting another, that's for sure. Maybe if they were $50, that's all they're worth to me...they do have some nice colors.  I am glad I got one to see what the fuss was all about - I'm not wondering any more!


----------



## SPOILEDkiwi

pinklepurr said:


> there is simply no structure to it.



They are foldable, which is the reason they lack structure.


----------



## Princess Pink

I also did not understand the appeal of the Le Pliages - until I purchased one!  Now I have three and they are the most fabulous versatile day to day bags you could ever wish for. I was (well still am, slightly) a huge LV fan and have put my LVs away at the moment in favor of using my Le Pliages. I travel frequently and my Le Pliage has replaced my LV Neverful as my travel companion - zip-up and secure though airport scanning and putting in the overhead compartment, also no need to worry about carrying it in an unknown destination (safety wise), strong and durable.

I have two LE ones (the Eiffel Tower and Statue of Liberty) plus a plain one. The color range is amazing and they just fit into any lifestyle.

But as already mentioned, you don't have to like them! But I love mine!


----------



## Maggien

Completely agree with TejasMama and Princess Pink.  Got a couple for my teenage daughters because "EVERYONE" had one, so of course, they HAD to have one too. Decided to order one for myself...just because.  I'm now totally addicted.  My everyday bag is an LV Totally GM.  I carry a large Pillage in it at all times to stuff my Totally into when it's raining.  It's also the perfect tote to have with you for those small grocery runs an other purchases.  It is virtually indestructable and I've carried enough stuff in it that it's uncomfortably heavy (think 7 big cans of stewed tomatoes...don't ask!) and it doesn't even break a sweat.  I travel a lot for work and no longer even consider carrying one of my "good" bags onboard.  I stuff this puppy in the overhead or under my seat without a second thought.   The only think it lacks is a large interior zippered pocket, but it's a relatively small oversight for an otherwise perfect bag.  Wipes clean with a cloth and collapses into nothing and can carry an enormous amount of weight.  Also sits perfectly on my shoulder.  Well worth the money in my opinion.


----------



## Princess Pink

^^


----------



## TejasMama

I agree with Maggien on the travel point--when I travel, I always take a Le Pliage as a carryon bag.  It's extremely light and holds a great deal without looking like a huge duffel bag.  The zipper top is great for going through security and cramming under airline seats.  They also fold up so I can put one in an other bag if needed to use once I get to my location.

I've owned a variety of designers and I do enjoy the leather bags I have, but when it comes to just daily carry and practicality, I usually reach for a Longchamp bag.


----------



## pinklepurr

SPOILEDkiwi said:


> They are foldable, which is the reason they lack structure.


Yeah, at least I know now that foldability/portability isn't important to me - I'd rather have a bag with structure.  That's how I like to learn - the hard way!  I didn't think it'd be so much of a big deal...if you're carrying clothes, no biggie, but if you want it for school, it's not the greatest choice


----------



## grietje

BEBEPURSE said:


> It's just an updated Dooney thing. The bags are in that bracket and I am sure the popularity of them will fade, as did the Dooneys.


 
I disagree as well.

These bags have been around for a LONG time (they were introduced in 1993).  I think they go in and out of popularity--right now there's just more buzz than normal.  But they are a staple tote.


----------



## Kitsunegrl

I just got a medium one in Fuschia and I think it's great.  I'm amazed at how flat it folds down and can easily see using it as a travel bag.


----------



## handtasche

When I lived in L.A. 5 years ago, I was surprised to see that the people were crazy about such a nylon bag and I was not at all close to buy one...
Well, some years later back in Europe, I am very pleased to have 3 Longchamp Pliages bags in different colours, sizes and handle length. I travel a lot and they are a perfect travel mate. Lightweight, it fits a lot, even the medium size and you dont have to worry about rain.


----------



## Vegas Long Legs

Just got a large custom order one! 
Only use them when traveling. I put my purse inside & use it as a carryon, adding reading material etc. Its like a huge multi-use purse.


----------



## Stansy

I got my first Le Pliage in 1996 (a gorgeous sunshine yellow), and I carried it until it literally fell apart!
They just are so versatile, you don´t have to worry about stains, they are reasonably priced (at least in Europe), so for me they are the perfect addition to my warderobe.
I also love the Longchamp leather bags, but Le Pliage is something very special. And no comparison to Goyard pricewise and qualitywise - the handles of Goyard tend to crack by just looking at them!


----------



## Haute Couturess

I have three of the pliages and I love them.  First saw it as the large travel bag and really loved it.  Then found the medium ones to be great for when I didn't want to get the Hermes wet or banged up and they are just so lightweight and easy to carry that I started using them a lot.  I put them away for a while and am back to using them for travel but they are a great wardrobe staple and a nice bit of cheap chic when you want it...


----------



## baglover90

i _had_ to read this thread when I read the title. I see so many people wear them! Personally I dont like them because they look too plain,id rather just use a canvas tote to be casual (less expensive,same concept), just my opinion.


----------



## grietje

/\ /\
I'm not a huge fan either, but I definitely appreciate the practicality and the ability for it to fold up so well.


----------



## BagAddict4Ever

I like them because they are super light and still look cool IMO. I also love that I can abuse them and they still look good.


----------



## jroger1

Ditto.... never liked the looks of the Le Pliages I do like some Longchamp leather bags.  Overall for carefree totes, I prefer canvas to nylon.



baglover90 said:


> i _had_ to read this thread when I read the title. I see so many people wear them! Personally I dont like them because they look too plain,id rather just use a canvas tote to be casual (less expensive,same concept), just my opinion.


----------



## BagaholicAnon

They are EVERYWHERE  in Europe.  At least half the women I saw had one!  I think it's because they are very light, yet roomy, weatherproof, and they zip across the top so you don't have to worry about the pickpockets there.  Also, for Europe, they are very reasonably priced for a "designer" bag.  Then of course, there's the multitude of colors and matching accessories.  I have 2, a small red one and the Eiffel Tower bag and I only use them when I travel.  Oh, and they were the only thing I found that was cheaper in France versus the US!


----------



## KatyEm

Like others have said, Longchamp are great because they are very lightweight and practical, and they fold up for easy storage. Plus you can take them out in the rain without worrying about them too much.

I also like that they come in so many different colors and with all the size variations, you're guaranteed that one of the sizes is going to work for you. The zip top is nice also.


----------



## curvednglam

I have never actually seen one in public- I went on the website to check them out though. Its not really catching my attention though. Maybe I just need to handle one to change my mind


----------



## labelwhore04

The Longchamp le pliage is an amazing bag. They're cute, lightweight, extremely durable, they fold up and it's just an overall great "everyday" bag. I use mine for school, when i travel, when i sleep over at my bf's and pretty much all the time! It fits so much and it's light so it doesn't hurt your shoulder. I think they're definitely worth the $145, the quality is excellent and you'll get ALOT of use out of it. You can't say the same for high end bags that go for thousands and you can't even wear them out in the rain I don't think you can really understand the appeal unless you have one, every girl should have a longchamps le pliage in her wardrobe


----------



## jade

I don't get it.  A few weeks ago, I caught up with a former co-worker who was a Coach addict.  She said she ditched Coach for Longchamp.  I was like wow!  What an upgrade because I though Longchamp meant:







And then found out it was the Le Pliage.  About 10 years ago I got an inspired version from Gap for $5. (It looked exactly the same, I had no clue it was inspired by such an expensive bag) It held up well, worked fine.  Eventually I was over it and donated it. Who knows, maybe someone picked it up at Goodwill and thought "Score!  I am so on trend."

I just don't see the difference from other nylon bags.  The "nicest" nylon bags I have are clearanced Kiplings and Lesportsac's.  For me nylon should be durable and cheap.  (Under $70 for sure.)


----------



## mothbeast

I don't have one yet but think they are very nice and finished looking for an easy to care for bag.  As someone who takes transit I can appreciate how lightweight + easy to clean is a huge plus.


----------



## weezer

It's a great 'rainy day' and/or travel bag!


----------



## TejasMama

I think this is a bit like any other brand, really...Some really 'get' Balenciaga or LV, and some don't.  To each her own.  So glad there are so many choices!


----------



## Belle79

labelwhore04 said:


> The Longchamp le pliage is an amazing bag. They're cute, lightweight, extremely durable, they fold up and it's just an overall great "everyday" bag. I use mine for school, when i travel, when i sleep over at my bf's and pretty much all the time! It fits so much and it's light so it doesn't hurt your shoulder. I think they're definitely worth the $145, the quality is excellent and you'll get ALOT of use out of it. You can't say the same for high end bags that go for thousands and you can't even wear them out in the rain I don't think you can really understand the appeal unless you have one, every girl should have a longchamps le pliage in her wardrobe


----------



## Booked

One word (actually, a hyphenated word): super-durable.


----------



## Carrots808

I understand both viewpoints. I couldn't understand the appeal until my mom gave me her  8 or 10 year old short handle in black. Since then I've been using it regularly. But I couldn't see myself getting a $145 bag that has inspired a lot of imitations. Recently though I've appreciated it's versatility. I can fold it and place it in my work tote and just take it out if I need to go somewhere without carrying my large work bag. My friends can't believe it's that " old". 
Is it worth the price? For it's durability and subtle appeal, I'd say yes. I've finally given in and I got a medium long handle in Curry! It just arrived in the mail from Nordstrom today. I love it!


----------



## oonik

I used it every single day when I was pregnant because I couldn't take any heavy bags.... not even my pretty-light LV Speedy !

It is considerably cheaper than my other designer bags, looks simple + good, waterproof, basically maintenance-free and I do not worry about it AT ALL !


----------



## purse-nality

foldability is the selling point for me. never really cared about the look, but the practicality. the med short handle fits in any of my regular-sized bags (chanel jumbo included). acts as a raincoat for delicate leather bags. i don't usually use it as a main bag, though when at the beach or for harsh weather, out goes the le pliage! its 1 of my must-pack 'tools'!


----------



## DisCo

I love bags that can withstand a good beating and those that I don't have to baby at all that's why I was instantly drawn to the le pliages (not really for its aesthetic appeal but more for its functionality).  I love how you can fold this and put in your luggage or carryon as you travel then bring it out in bad weather or when you need to bring more things with you in the plane, supermarket, baach etc.  The introduction of their LE ones plus their extensive colour selection is a good strategy so at least it satisfies those who are also after looks and chicness.  I got 6 and love them all....I've used my large LH thistle one for the longest time now and still looks pristine.  My only regret is getting all large LH.  I should've added variety to my collection by getting medium and short handle ones.


----------



## bisoumoi

There is no big deal about Le Pliage, no one makes a big deal out of it. They are just common and popular among some women. I am having a lot of fun with their seasonal colours and varying sizes. My go-to travel bag, I never travel overseas without packing at least one in my suitcase. They are expensive nylon bags but comparing to other luxury brands, they are seriously a more affordable version for variety and a much lighter version to take along while travelling. Their simplicity makes them attractive.


----------



## chunkylover53

The Le Pliage is the best travel bag ever, full stop.


----------



## doreenjoy

They are: 

* lightweight
* waterproof
* cheap
* durable
* available in dozens of colors
* portable (fold down to nothing)
* zippered
* easy to wash (I thrown mine in the washer)
* repairable (Longchamp will fix worn corners for free)
* great for travel
* sturdier than cheaper nylon bags (LeSportsak, Envirosax)


----------



## nygrl

I had wondered the same thing before I finally bought one last year.  Once I started using mine, I could see what the hype was all about.  They're durable, lightweight, and carry a ton of stuff.  I use mine to lug my school books around plus my laptop.  I can fit a water bottle in there, as well as an extra sweater just in case.  They're also relatively easy to clean because it's nylon.  It's waterproof too, so I don't have to worry about sudden rain.  And, they look super chic.


----------



## Graciella

I only use mine for weekend trips and other travels, never as a handbag (I have a medium sized short handled one and a large travel version); I have tried to use the small one as a handbag on holiday once but it is very unconvenient because it is unstructured and has no interior pockets (I like rigid bags), and also because it just does not appeal to me as a regular handbag. But as travel bags they're great!


----------



## scaredycat

I just bought one yesterday at the airport. I needed a bag to put my LV Azur Neverfull in. The large Pliage is perfect for that IMO. I will only use it for traveling and overnight trips.


----------



## Jennifer_C

Honestly OP, I've never seen a buzz about them outside of TPF.  The bags are clearly utilitarian and probably well-made (otherwise they wouldn't have such a following) but aesthetically there's nothing I love about them.  I suspect those that like them mainly do so because they're practical, as other posters indicated.


----------



## lily25

For designer bags that are non leather they are quite affordable. Have you looked at Goyard prices? lol
BTW I'm not a francophile at all, I would never buy a bag because it is French. That's ridiculous. In fact I like the classic American style, think Jackie and Michelle. 
I was resisting Longchamp because I was put off by the popularity but when I started with the backpack that I used in my big trip in Japan I was addicted. Now I use the tote and I'm in love. I can't imagine my life WITHOUT Longchamp. It is the best utilitarian bag ever.
Don't judge until you use one.


----------



## beggarbaby

Do you guys think they look better than other nylon bags or is it purely a brand name thing? If you're not looking for brand name, all the advantages of the Longchamp seem to be available for less money...


----------



## Graciella

^ for me it's not the brand name (it is not an appealing brand to me), but the durability and thoughnes of the materials used, which is something you cannot get at lower priced brands.


----------



## being.myself

Durable, useful, looks new for ages.  Plain design but it's smart.  I use le Pliage.


----------



## Mimster

Jennifer_C said:


> *Honestly OP, I've never seen a buzz about them outside of TPF.* The bags are clearly utilitarian and probably well-made (otherwise they wouldn't have such a following) but aesthetically there's nothing I love about them. I suspect those that like them mainly do so because they're practical, as other posters indicated.


 

I agree.  Nylon totes are popular here but not the Longchamp LP.  I see quite a few LSS and LP lookalikes from other brands as well.  It could be that Longchamp doesn't have a retail shop here but some of the most popular nylon bags or totes are from the sports store or luggage stores.  I do like some of Longchamp leather bags, maybe it is good that there don't have a store here.  lol


----------



## Spielberg1

you won't get it until you try one

i HATED seeing these belly button totes everywhere in NYC

then i bought one on sale -- and i am a convert

they are crazy lightweight
crazy strong
waterproof (resistant?)
they are amazing tools !!!

I now have a le pliage in black in every shape and size

they are not eye pleasing but i wouldn't want to live without them


----------



## Spielberg1

beggarbaby said:


> Do you guys think they look better than other nylon bags or is it purely a brand name thing? If you're not looking for brand name, all the advantages of the Longchamp seem to be available for less money...



its not a 'name' thing its quality. there are knockoffs that 'look' like the real deal in nyc... but whats the point?  you are paying for that 'magic fabric'... not for the look or name

my friend has had a black le pliage for 15 years and it looks practically brand new!!!!


----------



## pinklepurr

I work at a med school where Coach bags rule but I have seen quite a few students with these bags. I was pretty surprised. I want mine to grow on me but I rarely carry it - I don't get how my corners have started to wear already after carrying it just 5 times - if even that many! It just hangs unused for now. I'd return it if I had the chance!

How do they fix the corners? Will they just fray again? I keep my bags in pristine shape and baby them so I am not impressed with the quality of this tote.

Also, I guess the word "cheap" is subjective - to me, $145 for a nylon tote with leather trim is pretty darn pricey!


----------



## seajewel

I don't think I could pay $150 for a nylon tote.  I do, however, see the practical use of a nylon zip top tote that folds and is lightweight. It would be nice to have one to stuff in my handbags and pull out when I need extra room, or to put my nice handbag in to protect it from the weather or airport/courthouse security machines.


----------



## doreenjoy

beggarbaby said:


> Do you guys think they look better than other nylon bags or is it purely a brand name thing? If you're not looking for brand name, all the advantages of the Longchamp seem to be available for less money...


 
I think they are more durable and thicker than cheaper nylon bags. I could care less what brand is on the tote. 



pinklepurr said:


> How do they fix the corners? Will they just fray again? I keep my bags in pristine shape and baby them so I am not impressed with the quality of this tote.
> 
> Also, I guess the word "cheap" is subjective - to me, $145 for a nylon tote with leather trim is pretty darn pricey!


 
They stitch a new seam inside, so you get new corners. Every bag will wear along the hard points. I don't baby my Le Pliage bags and none of mine have serious corner wear. Maybe it got scraped somewhere and you didn't notice? I'd take it in to get fixed. 

I think they are worth $145 for the thickness of the nylon, and you can usually find them on sale.


----------



## divabeadz

I got one recently but since I live in a rural area I have never, ever seen one before and hadn't realized the popularity.  I bought it because it was lightweight, I liked the color and size, it looked durable, it was low-priced compared to most bags I buy and for a basic tote bag, it looked a little cuter than another other totes I've seen in a low-price point.  Do I like it?  Yes. Do I love it? No, not really. It's a basic tote, that's decent looking and serves the purpose.


----------



## irene82

I have a black, medium, short handle one and I like it because it's fuss free, easy to clean and matches everything.  It's a bit pricey, but not so much that you would feel guilty about getting it dirty.  I guess it's a pretty 'classic' casual bag.


----------



## CoachCruiser

...I've been seeing these bags all over the place, and I hate to offend those who already have them, but I just don't get it. They're nylon bags and too plain for the price they're charging.


----------



## Princess Garnet

I find them rather boring as well. I don't see the appeal.

For nylon bags, I rather buy MZ Wallace. They're much more stylish yet so roomy, with tons of organization and much more gorgeous. Problem is, even MZW bags are way overpriced for nylon. About $300-$400+. Luckily they always have sales on their own website, so that's a plus (I don't see why they won't allow sales on LunaBoston though, I find that to be ridiculous).

But yeah, Longchamp is boring, old-ladyish, shapeless and bland. I'll pass.


----------



## Forsyte

Simple, elegant, extremely light yet remarkably strong and sturdy. Amazing. Simple doesn't always mean drab. French women love them.


----------



## bujuy

Lightweight, practical, sturdy, foldable, affordable, durable, classic = LONGCHAMP

It's not a luxury bag, it's an everyday bag for those trips to the green market or the beach.


----------



## MACsarah

pinklepurr said:


> *I work at a med school where Coach bags rule but I have seen quite a few students with these bags. I was pretty surprised. I want mine to grow on me but I rarely carry it - I don't get how my corners have started to wear already after carrying it just 5 times - if even that many! It just hangs unused for now. I'd return it if I had the chance!*
> 
> How do they fix the corners? Will they just fray again? I keep my bags in pristine shape and baby them so I am not impressed with the quality of this tote.
> 
> Also, I guess the word "cheap" is subjective - to me, $145 for a nylon tote with leather trim is pretty darn pricey!


I thought I was the only one who received a bad le pliage! My corners are so bad, that I can stick a pencil trough the holes of my corners. I have used my bag less than 20 times. 

I used to own a few le pliages from a couple of seasons/years ago but I recently bought a new one, and it is so bad! The corners are white because it is so worn.


----------



## labelwhore04

Forsyte said:


> Simple, elegant, extremely light yet remarkably strong and sturdy. Amazing.* Simple doesn't always mean drab*. French women love them.



I agree, they're not meant to be viewed as a fancy, luxury bag, that's not the purpose. They're meant to be used for school, work, the beach and any time where a something like a chanel bag would be inconvenient. The same thing goes for "Toms" shoes. They're very simple but extremely popular because of their comfort.


----------



## yuurei

MACsarah said:


> I thought I was the only one who received a bad le pliage! My corners are so bad, that I can stick a pencil trough the holes of my corners. I have used my bag less than 20 times.
> 
> I used to own a few le pliages from a couple of seasons/years ago but I recently bought a new one, and it is so bad! The corners are white because it is so worn.



Is the le pliage made in China?  I've found that the ones that are made in China are less durable than the ones made in France.


----------



## MACsarah

yuurei said:


> Is the le pliage made in China?  I've found that the ones that are made in China are less durable than the ones made in France.



Come to think of it, yes.


----------



## Kleio

I have to say thank you for this thread. The Longchamp Le Pliage is so ubiquitous everywhere I go but I've never been able to understand its popularity. I'm a leather handbag person myself, plus I love lots of structure in my bags, but I may just give the Le Pliage a shot, for its claims of durability.


----------



## Princess Garnet

beggarbaby said:


> *Do you guys think they look better than other nylon bags *or is it purely a brand name thing? If you're not looking for brand name, all the advantages of the Longchamp seem to be available for less money...



Compared to MZ Wallace? NO. MZ Wallace is much more gorgeous. They have TONS of pockets, with lots of organization, stylish, classy and can fit everything you need but the kitchen sink. Plus their bags can be knocked around and still look like new. The nylon is coated so it's hassle free and durable. 

Like I said MZW bags are overpriced for nylon. And their sale bags usually don't go over $200. But I rather buy MZW anyday over Longchamp. It would be perfect for Fall/Winter when I need to carry an umbrella and scarf and need a waterproof bag. I plan on buying an MZW this Fall to use during rainy seasons.


----------



## gratefull

I will never buy a longchamp bag.  I understand why people have them.

The price is many many times what they are worth.

Compared to a designer bag they are cheap, but the price that they are does not reflect what they are.

I'd rather just buy a nylon bag from Target or wherever.  

Totally no offense to those that like and carry them.  
i just will never spend over a hundred dollars for a nylon bag....I don't care who makes it.  I bet they are really cheap to make.

Longchamp is laughing all the way to the bank.


----------



## indigo16

It is a great bag for commuters. I like that I can throw my lunch, gym clothes, running shoes, etc. into a bag that looks appropriate for work.


----------



## Forsyte

gratefull said:


> I will never buy a longchamp bag.  I understand why people have them.
> 
> The price is many many times what they are worth.
> 
> Compared to a designer bag they are cheap, but the price that they are does not reflect what they are.
> 
> I'd rather just buy a nylon bag from Target or wherever.
> 
> Totally no offense to those that like and carry them.
> i just will never spend over a hundred dollars for a nylon bag....I don't care who makes it.  I bet they are really cheap to make.
> 
> Longchamp is laughing all the way to the bank.



I disagree, Longchamp le pliage has carried my textbooks for the last 7 years and they are still in top notch shape and still look new. There is no bag that can match the le pliage for a student. I just love them.


----------



## Princess Pink

gratefull said:


> I will never buy a longchamp bag.  I understand why people have them.
> 
> The price is many many times what they are worth.
> 
> Compared to a designer bag they are cheap, but the price that they are does not reflect what they are.
> 
> I'd rather just buy a nylon bag from Target or wherever.
> 
> Totally no offense to those that like and carry them.
> i just will never spend over a hundred dollars for a nylon bag....I don't care who makes it.  I bet they are really cheap to make.
> 
> Longchamp is laughing all the way to the bank.



No offence taken although you are being a bit mean about something you obviously no nothing about and just your general distant view. Respectfully, I disagree. The amount of times I use my LP and its stayed in fantastic condition is totally worth the money IMO. And it will last for years, the LP is a classic. I wouldn't trust a nylon Target bag for carrying on an international flight.  As its already been described, the LP is casual elegance. I would sooner carry a LP than a nylon bag from Target any day  but if that's what your preference is, I'm not going to judge you.

Every designer brand, every store is laughing at us (the consumers) for being fools. All prices are seriously inflated but if we sit down and really analyze  about it, may probably never leave the house and develop a phobia. Such is life!


----------



## gratefull

^that's not true I don't know anything about it.

Anyway, my first line said I understand why people have them.  Secondly, no big deal, I am happy if people enjoy theirs - I said I will never buy one. 

If you notice, I didn't post on the threads about loving Longchamp, out of respect for the lovers of it.  This thread is called "Longchamp:  what's the big deal?"  And as you are free to post about these bags that you love, I'm free to post my opinion too, without being judged as mean or whatever.  There are many bags I love...and some people post about them and say how much they dislike them - and they are free to do that.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I used to not like these bags, and got sick of seeing them everywhere, but I just ordered the large Le Pliage. They have definitely grown on me. They are very stylish for their practicality. Simple, sturdy, lightweight, and timeless. I wouldn't ever carry one as a handbag I don't think, but I intend on using it for trips to the pool/beach, a carry on bag for airplane travel or as luggage for weekend trips, throw some books in it and carry it to class, etc. It's a very cute and classy throw around bag (haha, I just realized that's my username). It will go with pretty much everything, very versatile. I'm excited to receive it!


----------



## SelectiveCathy

alex.losee said:


> Why are the Longchamp Le Pliage bags so popular? They are pretty plain, and rather expensive for what they are (IMO). I see them everywhere and I just don't get it.
> Thoughts?


 
They are light, easy to clean and relatively cheap for a "brand" bag. We must not forget that they were initially made for the french/european consumers, who (in the big cities) don't usually use their cars during the week and have to carry a lot of stuff around using the subway, trams, etc, so it is complicated to stroll around with a heavier, more expensive "sensitive" leather bag (rain, sometimes crowded public transportation, always carrying a bottle of water, some fruit, etc). Believe me, I know.

I've heard they are starting to catch up in the US, but in Europe they are really everywhere in every possible colour, and lots of high school students tote them around.

For me they are practical, light day-bags. I would never ever wear a Pliage to dinner, but that is very personal.

By the way, if I have to choose a nylon bag, I would vote for the fun Bimba y Lola bags or even some of the nylon Liebeskind bags. They are cheaper but some of them are really nice and you won't find 10 people wearing the same bag.


----------



## andriennelicious

With prices of other european brands back in my country approximately 70-100% more expensive, longchamp is the more 'affordable' bag to own. I love it coz it's extremely lightweight and holds many things of mine as I do not clean up the inside of my bag in months. Also, it's very convenient to bring along during travelling as an extra handcarry. I must admit the prices might not be that much justified...but these days, what well known/established brands that are not overpriced? 

p/s:i still splurge on premier designer bags tho


----------



## Antares6

I have a feeling that I will be jumping on Le Pliage bandwagon soon-I've been looking for very lightweight tote bag for work to carry all my stuff that doesn't fit into my regular purse and this seems perfect and quite stylish. I looked at these at Nordstrom's and my only reservation is that Le Pliage has no sections and pockets. I may still get one though. At the moment, I'm lugging around my lunch, umbrella, ereader, etc in old ratty Hello Kitty canvas tote which is not an image I want to project


----------



## Princess Pink

gratefull said:


> ^that's not true I don't know anything about it.
> 
> Anyway, my first line said I understand why people have them.  Secondly, no big deal, I am happy if people enjoy theirs - I said I will never buy one.
> 
> If you notice, I didn't post on the threads about loving Longchamp, out of respect for the lovers of it.  This thread is called "Longchamp:  what's the big deal?"  And as you are free to post about these bags that you love, I'm free to post my opinion too, without being judged as mean or whatever.  There are many bags I love...and some people post about them and say how much they dislike them - and they are free to do that.



Your first line was actually "I will never buy a Longchamp bag". So my point was, if you will never buy one, how can you comment on value for money if you've never used one or had any experience with them? I've used a nylon bag from Target as well as my LPs and I know for a fact there is no comparison - so I am able to compare from experience, not just make a random judgment.


----------



## gratefull

Princess Pink said:


> Your first line was actually "I will never buy a Longchamp bag". So my point was, if you will never buy one, how can you comment on value for money if you've never used one or had any experience with them? I've used a nylon bag from Target as well as my LPs and I know for a fact there is no comparison - so I am able to compare from experience, not just make a random judgment.



You tell it to me girl


----------



## MCF

I always wondered about the appeal of them. I see a lot people at school carrying them.


----------



## Kleio

I just bought a Longchamp Le Pliage and am testing it out. So far, I like it. I'm currently using it to carry my regular purse (a leather bag), shawl, iPad, notebook, my lunch, and umbrella. The nylon is surprisingly (in a good way) thick, and the inside of the bag is coated with some material that has a rubber-like feel to it.

I do wish the one inside pocket had a zipper or something, though. I use it to carry my phone, keys, and wallet, so that they're in easy reach, but because there's nothing with which to secure the pocket, sometimes my stuff falls out of the pocket. The pocket is also kind of small.

For some reason, the leather of the handles seems fake to me, but I'm assuming it's genuine leather. I think it's the diamond/cross-hatch "grain" that's throwing me off, as I haven't encountered that kind of grain in my leather goods before.

I'm refraining from passing final judgment, though, before I've had a chance to try Le Pliage out for a month. We'll see how well it can hold up to the "abuse" I can throw at it ...


----------



## sginter

alex.losee said:


> Why are the Longchamp Le Pliage bags so popular? They are pretty plain, and rather expensive for what they are (IMO). I see them everywhere and I just don't get it.
> Thoughts?


Don't get it either. They look like reusable shopping bags, and they cost way more.


----------



## ElleN107

I had a Longchamp Roseau and the interior pocket aggravated me. Every time I tried to place something into the interior it would get caught in the pocket. I finally gave it away.


----------



## kiwi99z

I love my Longchamp Le Pliage tote in Large with long handles and think it is very versatile and useful. It is lightweight, fashionable, and surprising the handles stay on my shoulders without slipping off. I usually have a problem with handles on bags slipping off my shoulders but never had a problem with this one. I also love that I can fold it up and store it away easily. For the price, it is a little bit pricey but I use this bag often and so it was worth it. I even got one recently for my mom for traveling


----------



## Princess Pink

gratefull said:


> You tell it to me girl



 I'm more than happy to!


----------



## gratefull

Princess Pink said:


> I'm more than happy to!



Let me know when you'll do it with correct spelling though


----------



## oceansportrait

I think they're similar to the appeal of the LeSportSac bags. They're not that fashionable, pretty plain, and ridiculously priced considering the material & quality. However, they are super lightweight, compact and instantly recognizable, so I can see it appealing to those who want a designer bag that they can be a little rough with (on rainy days, for travelling, to the beach, etc.)


----------



## gidramom

I own some Longchamp and Hervé Chapelier. They are simple, versatile and useful. But I prefer HC for the color selections. Also they are still all made in France.


----------



## labelwhore04

Kleio said:


> I just bought a Longchamp Le Pliage and am testing it out. So far, I like it. I'm currently using it to carry my regular purse (a leather bag), shawl, iPad, notebook, my lunch, and umbrella. The nylon is surprisingly (in a good way) thick, and the inside of the bag is coated with some material that has a rubber-like feel to it.
> 
> *I do wish the one inside pocket had a zipper or something, though. I use it to carry my phone, keys, and wallet, so that they're in easy reach, but because there's nothing with which to secure the pocket, sometimes my stuff falls out of the pocket. The pocket is also kind of small.*
> 
> For some reason, the leather of the handles seems fake to me, but I'm assuming it's genuine leather. I think it's the diamond/cross-hatch "grain" that's throwing me off, as I haven't encountered that kind of grain in my leather goods before.
> 
> I'm refraining from passing final judgment, though, before I've had a chance to try Le Pliage out for a month. We'll see how well it can hold up to the "abuse" I can throw at it ...



ugh totally agree with the bolded, that's probably my ONE complaint that i have about the bag, my stuff is ALWAYS falling out its so annoying...


----------



## bagolicious

alex.losee said:


> Why are the Longchamp Le Pliage bags so popular? They are pretty plain, and rather expensive for what they are (IMO). I see them everywhere and I just don't get it.
> Thoughts?



I agree. I don't get it either. But to each his own.


----------



## dangerouscurves

I used to think the same as you. Then I bought a medium Le Pliage but I only used it as a week-ender. Then I bought Planetes which has similar style as Le Pliage but the nylon is thicker and it looks dressier. Now I used that bag as a handbag sometimes when my arms are tired of carrying heavy designer leather bag. I think it's good thing to give your arm a break sometimes. Beside in real life Planetes doesn't look as plain as Le Pliage.


----------



## madelinelsp

sginter said:


> Don't get it either. They look like reusable shopping bags, and they cost way more.


 They are popular cause they are very light and cna definately put lots of stuff.


----------



## madelinelsp

scaredycat said:


> I just bought one yesterday at the airport. I needed a bag to put my LV Azur Neverfull in. The large Pliage is perfect for that IMO. I will only use it for traveling and overnight trips.


 Totally agree!


----------



## madelinelsp

gabz said:


> i have a small and medium one. i love how lightwieght and waterproof they are! perfect for schlepping all my stuff to work.
> 
> there are other threads on this too if you want ot search. for the pricepoint, i thik they are fairly well made


 Ya they really are very durable .


----------



## Princess Pink

gratefull said:


> Let me know when you'll do it with correct spelling though



???


----------



## kuma_kuma

They are durable and waterproof, and I think it goes with literally every outfit I put on! I use the Le Pliage for school and it fits absolutely everything, from my laptop, to books, to my water bottle...it's perfect! A great alternative to the backpack. It's pricey for what it is, but well worth it IMO.


----------



## sginter

madelinelsp said:


> They are popular cause they are very light and cna definately put lots of stuff.



i understand why some people like them, they're just not my thing. to me, they don't look like anything special. simply stating my opinion.


----------



## doreenjoy

Please take personal insults to PM, or better yet, refrain from making them.


----------



## missbullissima

they look plain and simple, alright
but these are the very same reasons
why they are so darn popular.

a branded go-to bag that's perfect
for any occasion- except for formal dinners.

classy yet relatively at the lower end 
of the price scale


----------



## claypot

doreenjoy said:


> They are:
> 
> * lightweight
> * waterproof
> * cheap
> * durable
> * available in dozens of colors
> * portable (fold down to nothing)
> * zippered
> * easy to wash (I thrown mine in the washer)
> * repairable (Longchamp will fix worn corners for free)
> * great for travel
> * sturdier than cheaper nylon bags (LeSportsak, Envirosax)



This.


----------



## Mentha

doreenjoy said:


> They stitch a new seam inside, so you get new corners. Every bag will wear along the hard points. I don't baby my Le Pliage bags and none of mine have serious corner wear. Maybe it got scraped somewhere and you didn't notice? I'd take it in to get fixed.



Thanks for the info, I didn't know this..
I have a large graphite for over a year now from bloomingdales, got good use out of it. But the corners are frayed, infact have little holes.
Can I get it fixed? Do I write to them or take it to a longchamp store..
Has anybody done this before?


----------



## Mentha

did a search and apparently the boutique does it...I have one close to me so will try that


----------



## Mrs. Mom

I wondered too about the fuss.  I live in Iowa and have not seen them around here.  I was just in Boston and they were everywhere!  I am thinking about buying one.  I bought a Michael Kors Large Tote for way more the price of a Le Pilage and after 3 weeks it's showing wear....how disappointing!  So I am glad to hear these wear better....may just take the plunge.


----------



## CPrincessUK

I was a serious doubter of these bags too. However I spent the last 10 days in France and the Parisiennes looked so chic with them. I gave in and bought one duty free. Anyways it had its first outing today while I got some basics for autumn and I am in love! I was not fussing about the weather, I didn't mind placing it on the floor and best of all I could fit all of my shopping in it!

I love my Bayswaters but after today I have ordered a small short handle le Pliage to complement my large, long handled one. 

Only issue is that I bought it in France and it was made in China!!! Haha!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

I have seen these bags around a time or two. I understand they may be durable, but I couldn't bring myself to buy one. I don't like the shape and I think it is a pretty boring looking bag. That's just my opinion. But I am sure I like other bags that some don't either, I am just commenting on what I think of them.


----------



## hobbitfancier55

I don't understand it either, though I have not ever owned one. EVERYONE at my university carried them. Aesthetically, they look OK, certainly not anything to write home about. I understand that it is nice to have a portable, foldable, waterproof bag, but I feel like there are many other options out there that are more fashionable and less expensive (they just don't have the name). It also seems like there is absolutely NO structure or way to organize in the bag. Does your stuff just flop about everywhere in the bag? I don't know what keeps the weight evenly distributed without any structure. The price seems heinous for nylon. BUT that's just my opinion. Like I said, I've never actually looked at one up close or owned one.


----------



## jess236

Initially, I didn't really see the fascination with the pliage, but I gave it a chance and now I'm converted.  I really love it! It's lightweight, easy to carry, can fit a lot - even in the small one.. it's also quietly chic and easy to care for and worry free.


----------



## themaine

I also didn't like the bags at first. I thought that they were too plain. I see quite a few of them in DC. I was just in NYC and they were everywhere. They looked nice on people. I decided to get one and it is really functional.


----------



## Criket40

It seems rather plain, but functional...and the styling seems to be pretty neutral..maybe that's some of the appeal..


----------



## Jennifer_C

I understand that they're functional but beyond that - I have no idea.  I mean, technically a cheap canvas bag is also functional.  They're hardly what I'd call stylish or fashion-forward  but I recognize that people love them because they're functional.


----------



## being.myself

I wouldn't call Longchamp a big deal, but I like them because they're simple, practical, resilient and even though they may be slightly overpriced I don't think they look _cheap_.  To be honest I've seen a few "high end/luxury" handbags that cost hundreds more $$ and to me look just the same quality as my Longchamp bags.


----------



## micstand

If you're looking for flashy, they're not it but love that it's light, durable and it's my go to bag


----------



## brandaholic

Very useful for travelling. it's my extra tote fold away.


----------



## EvelinaMaria

*First *I wanted to have one, but now.. not really.
I see that I'm the one who LOST the idea of those


----------



## doreenjoy

Don't knock it until you've tried it.


----------



## monokuro

I've always seen people carry these bags around the mall and such.. I didn't think much of it.. simple/plain/boring?

Was eye shopping one day with the DBF and I completely fell in love with the mini in the color rosaly.. the color is what drew me in.. The price point wasn't too bad so I got it.. definitely a cute little shopper bag. Holds everything I need and light as a feather (compared to my leather/canvas bags with hardware). I then kept on thinking on buying the larger shopper bag with the longer handles so I could use it over the shoulder.. I couldn't make up my mind on the medium or large.. went to go see them in person to pick which size and color.. picked up the large in Billberry. Absolutely love the color and the size is perfect. Sits comfortably over my shoulder. One thing that I didn't like was.. how it's like a giant black hole really.. everything is bound to get jumbled together.. but this is when certain things were invented.. haha.. I got myself the extra jumbo purse to go.. it is a LIFE saver! Fits perfectly in the tote and holds/organizes my junk. Another plus.. the purse to go fits perfectly into my LV NF MM so I can just transfer bags easily.

I am quite happy with my purchases and definitely would recommend anyone to get one. (=


----------



## weezer

I love these Longchamp bags because they are purely functional and fit my lifestyle since I live in the Southern U.S. where it is very humid and will rain like crazy at times. I don't want to be caught in a crazy downpour with a nice leather handbag. I never have to worry about babying these Longchamp bags or hurting my shoulder with the sheer weight of this bag (unless I overload the bag).

 I am also a med student and it's nice to just stash my items in a tidy-looking tote instead of carrying around a huge North Face backpack in the clinics and hospital. It's also great for travel as others have mentioned.

Overall, it's a lightweight, low-maintenance versatile bag.


----------



## jujubexlove

i'd see a lot of people carrying them around school but then i got one and it totally changed my perspective. i guess you could say i jumped on the bandwagon..but i'm glad that i did! they are so versatile and..perfect for putting a more "precious" bag in it on a rainy day!


----------



## TheAnni

I understand that people like them because of their functionality but I personally just can't find them attractive . When I go to the nearest city for shopping I always see TONS of Longchamp bags. A lot of girls also carry LPs because they think of them as a 'status symbol', I guess.


----------



## Eiffeltower

I am a teacher and I own five of these bags in different colours and styles. I mostly use my Le Pliage briefcase for my daily papers and the large tote carries my lunchbox, my keys, all the crap I throw into my bag like pens. I used to carry my Speedy 35 to work but I was scared of pen marks and notebook corners destroying it. I think the Le Pliage look smart and more professional than other nylon totes. I carry these bags more than my other high end bags for some reason. Also they are rainproof and zip up which is a must for working on a large school campus!


----------



## bagolicious

alex.losee said:


> Why are the Longchamp Le Pliage bags so popular? They are pretty plain, and rather expensive for what they are (IMO). I see them everywhere and I just don't get it.
> Thoughts?



I agree. I've seen them for years in Paris and I don't get what the craze is. But, to each his own.


----------



## jackiepicky

I love longchamp for school bag


----------



## loogirl

I dunno for most on here I get the whole lightweight and waterproof thing, but for the masses out there, they buy it because its designer and its within reach. What other easily recognizable designer bag is at that price point not on steep discount? I even had one person say oh its the kate moss bags!! Because kate did that longchamp campaign. People who didn't know the brand before took notice, then looked it up and saw the prices and went with the cheapest thing in the line. Boom then they were everywhere. I didn't see them anywhere before the kate campaign.


----------



## clubbingpink

I have one and I use it for school. I stuff it with textbooks and my laptop and I carry it around in all weather (rain and all). The quality is good, it can withstand the heavy weight. I don't think people are getting them because it is a "cheap" "brandname" item at all. It is very functional for its purpose. Its not a "handbag" for me because it is just a nylon tote or a bag you fold up and bring with you in case you did some shopping and need to throw stuff inside.


----------



## loves

i love my expandable le pliage. i have two matching ltd ed. print ones and i use them for travel only because to me, like with some posters, it's not a proper 'handbag handbag'. i've actually had lots of compliments on the le pliage bags while i was dutyfree shopping.


----------



## vesna

I have several in few sizes. I did not understand when tPF girls advised me to take Le Pliage nylon tote ?????  and carry in my YSL downtown in case of rain. I took a matching colour to YSL tote and kept it inside....however, Le pliage has such a nice rich textured nylon and looks so pretty in every colour they make - I ended up travelling with my YSL  constantly in le Pliage, it was bad weather in Paris and all my photos from a trip have Le Pliage. Colour palette in real life is great, sophisticated colours - orange for example, is such a beautiful dark burnt orange, mauve is a subtle purple, so gentle. Colours are what makes it classy - chocolate,taupe, navy...all of them are very classy colours comparing to cheap nylon bags. Handles are great on shoulder, or smaller hand held.

since then, I bought quite a few colours in few sizes, including graphite large travel tote, so my usual carry-on luggage (which is  extra large gray suede Mulberry large bays) can fit easily in it and can be thrown on the floor of the airplane with no fear. At last I can enjoy my bags being protected with fine nylon, durable, classy covers. 

That is how I use le Pliage, I either carry it folded in my leather bag, or when the weather changes in a minute, I just stash my leaather bag in le Pliage and it is just a nice cover with great handles (because my bag is inside, all is still structured. I anyway use purse organizers all the time ("Pouchee"), so mess would not be an issue


----------



## rx4dsoul

Durable! (It is! very! - if you find one falling apart shortly after purchase, question authenticity)
Lightweight! (weighs next to nothing)
Colorful! (all the colors to match your needs moods and outfits)
Easy to clean! (wipe and go)
Reasonable price! (It is a French Designer company product -even if it is sometimes made somewhere else)
....and there are other LP-shaped options from Longchamp like the LM and the Planetes line for those who want a bit more variation than the standard pliage. Try one out and see what the LP lovers' hype is all about.


----------



## babybebe

vesna said:


> That is how I use le Pliage, I either carry it folded in my leather bag, or when the weather changes in a minute, I just stash my leaather bag in le Pliage and it is just a nice cover with great handles (because my bag is inside, all is still structured. I anyway use purse organizers all the time ("Pouchee"), so mess would not be an issue



I REALLY LIKE how u use ur le pliage! I think LC made them foldable at the first place for that reason too, so we get the bag to carry more stuff &#593;.k.&#593;. Second bag and to have it folded inside our b&#593;by leather/fabric/canvas so it stays dry and clean when the weather is bad or when we simply don't trust the floor  dear, u made me think of getting one..what color do u think will work its best?


----------



## vesna

babybebe said:


> I REALLY LIKE how u use ur le pliage! I think LC made them foldable at the first place for that reason too, so we get the bag to carry more stuff &#593;.k.&#593;. Second bag and to have it folded inside our b&#593;by leather/fabric/canvas so it stays dry and clean when the weather is bad or when we simply don't trust the floor  dear, u made me think of getting one..what color do u think will work its best?


 
well, that was my biggest problem, and I tried to stay happy with one colour and size, then decided to let it go and buy several over time

my first one I bought was for  a trip where I had lambskin sensitive gorgeous purple-gray YSL downtown, so my le Pliage is mauve (muted, elegant purplish), large long straps












late night in a metro, I carried YSL in le Pliage just to be safe and keep it clean

then I bought dark blue graphyte very large (foldable into super small package) for my suede carry - on so that I do not stress any more travelling around Canada in the winter for business trips when I want to look stylish )) - gray Mulberry and this beautiful blue le Pliage go excellent together

then I got beige one, green and small in dark brown for running to my daughter's games around school gyms


----------



## vesna

Le Pliages Longchamp paired up with bags

graphite with Mulberry suede travel bays


----------



## vesna

beige with light bags - perfect fit in size


----------



## vesna

some more le Pliages

brown medium for errands in a hurry 





loden green large for travelling as a carry-on with canvas bags











medium orange foldable to really small size for finer smaller bags


----------



## rx4dsoul

very nice and informative posts Vesna 



vesna said:


> some more le Pliages
> 
> brown medium for errands in a hurry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loden green large for travelling as a carry-on with canvas bags
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> medium orange foldable to really small size for finer smaller bags


----------



## vesna

rx4dsoul said:


> very nice and informative posts Vesna


 
thanks...by the way, your bal is the same colour as my Twiggy...I love it


----------



## rx4dsoul

vesna said:


> thanks...by the way, your bal is the same colour as my Twiggy...I love it



We're bag cousins then!


----------



## babybebe

vesna said:


> some more le Pliages
> 
> brown medium for errands in a hurry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loden green large for travelling as a carry-on with canvas bags
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> medium orange foldable to really small size for finer smaller bags



Vesnaaa....OMG, I asked for one best color for me to buy but u get me to see almost all of your collection!!! I have &#593; hunch that u still hide some bags and some LC somewhere..lol. Now I am confuse, I wanna get the navy, the green, the purple..it's all your fault, b&#593;be&#9825;! I have to take &#593; deep breath and scrollin up and down the blackberry for both georgeous pics of the le pliage and ur bag-my fave is the purpleish+grey YSL btw it's so pretty! I can't make up my mind for now..so I guess I'll come back to ur post and enjoying the view again...  thanks for ur response, doll!


----------



## vesna

babybebe said:


> Vesnaaa....OMG, I asked for one best color for me to buy but u get me to see almost all of your collection!!! I have &#593; hunch that u still hide some bags and some LC somewhere..lol. Now I am confuse, I wanna get the navy, the green, the purple..it's all your fault, b&#593;be&#9825;! I have to take &#593; deep breath and scrollin up and down the blackberry for both georgeous pics of the le pliage and ur bag-my fave is the purpleish+grey YSL btw it's so pretty! I can't make up my mind for now..so I guess I'll come back to ur post and enjoying the view again...  thanks for ur response, doll!


 
 haaaa..I used your post as an excuse to post my not revealed bags on my showcase page..thanks

I fell in love with Le Pliage after this photo from Sartorialist (some dear tPF-ers were mentioning it as a perfect carry-in tote for rain etc, but I could not see the charm) - but this photo was it - subtle casual, yet makes her entire wardrobe so classy !!!

this is navy. Mine is graphite (grayish blue, rark denim), but this one here is the winner !!!


----------



## shaniita

I used to be a structured leather bag person and live in a country where every other woman carries a Le Pilage. In fact, I don't even have to go to a store to look at the bags, all I do is get on a train and obeserve which sizes/colors I want based on the Le Pilages on everyone's arm! I thought it was cheap looking and unoriginal. 

Anyway I bought one on a whim from Macys at San Francisco in March, a long-handled Le Pilage tote. Started using it immediately and have since relegated all my leather bags to the back of my cupboard. I can't remember the last time I used a heavy leather bag now! I like it because:

- It's lightweight and easy to tote around. 
- Fits a ton of things, but you need to get the right size for your needs. If it's too large, it'll seem like a big black hole.
- Classic style with nice range of colors to fit every outfit
- No-fuss and durable
- Folds up nicely for travel 

I think Longhandled Le Pilages are more functional while the shorthandled ones look more classy so really, there's a Le Pilage for almost every use! I now just rotate between the three that I have (long handle/short handle/Le Pilage hobo) and I find that it meets all my needs. No need to spend time deciding on coordinating a bag with my outfit! 

I'm so glad I've jumped on the Le Pilage bandwagon. It has literally made my life easier (no aching shoulders/hands from heavy bags, able to tote around more things, a bag which fits almost all outfits but evening gowns, a bag for all needs etc.)!


----------



## babybebe

Vesna, u evil...lol. Thanks for the inspiring pic but u see IMHO ur graphite has more style than the navy one, the color is just unique. Just realized from above posting by shaniita, le pliage is actually has long and short handle-u see I used to wonder WHY everyone in the planet has one le pliage and never really notice the handle. Which handle do u think work best if I use the bag only to protect my first bag? Sorry mods if this is oot, pls erase if it does.


----------



## vesna

babybebe said:


> Vesna, u evil...lol. Thanks for the inspiring pic but u see IMHO ur graphite has more style than the navy one, the color is just unique. Just realized from above posting by shaniita, le pliage is actually has long and short handle-u see I used to wonder WHY everyone in the planet has one le pliage and never really notice the handle. Which handle do u think work best if I use the bag only to protect my first bag? Sorry mods if this is oot, pls erase if it does.


 
there is nothing in your post to worry about, this thread is just for these questions  In my oppinion, long handle is by far the best. I took orange short handle only because I need it inside smaller bag in case of rain (large clutch) and short handles are not taking any space inside another bag. My graphite one for travelling also has short ones for easier packing, but anyway, if I put my carry-on in it, it wil look rediculous for that large size on the shoulder, so I would carry it in hand. But, long handle ones are best for nornal everyday bags because it eases your carrying once you really need it out. The strap drop is ideal. Hope this helps.


----------



## rx4dsoul

babybebe said:


> Vesna, u evil...lol. Thanks for the inspiring pic but u see IMHO ur graphite has more style than the navy one, the color is just unique. Just realized from above posting by shaniita, le pliage is actually has long and short handle-u see I used to wonder WHY everyone in the planet has one le pliage and never really notice the handle. Which handle do u think work best if I use the bag only to protect my first bag? Sorry mods if this is oot, pls erase if it does.



plenty of pics here : show your Longchamp! for reference on colors, handles etc.


----------



## vesna

rx4dsoul said:


> plenty of pics here : show your Longchamp! for reference on colors, handles etc.


working link is

http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/show-your-longchamp-459009.html


----------



## rx4dsoul

vesna said:


> working link is
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/show-your-longchamp-459009.html



Thanks Vesna!


----------



## webofspinach

Belle79 said:


> Personally, I think Le Pilage is perfect for the weekend. I have a black one and because of the brown handles, it goes perfectly with everything. It's casual but still sophisticated and it's a nice break from my pricier bags that I need to baby and worry about...


 
This.
And aside from being very practical and easy to match with, etc., I think they are gaining some semblance of status since they do look so unassuming and simple yet pretty classy.

I personally am growing to love how they look.


----------



## alatrop

I just want to proclaim my love for the Le Pliage -- I have had mine for about 2 weeks and I am never going back to other bags!  The look is simple and classic without being too plain, and I have found that it doesn't look out of place dressed down or dressed up.  The size is perfect (I have the medium with long handles) and it holds all of my stuff, and then some!, without looking huge when I carry it.

I chose the navy, which is the perfect color for an everyday bag.  It looks good with black, brown, colors, etc.  It's a nice little pop without being too bright or obnoxious, but it is a "boring neutral" either.  It's comfortable on my shoulder -- the straps don't dig in at all and the bag is so lightweight! (even with all of my stuff inside!!)

My only regret is that I didn't purchase one sooner.


----------



## nduddles

doreenjoy said:


> They stitch a new seam inside, so you get new corners. Every bag will wear along the hard points. I don't baby my Le Pliage bags and none of mine have serious corner wear. Maybe it got scraped somewhere and you didn't notice? I'd take it in to get fixed.
> 
> I think they are worth $145 for the thickness of the nylon, and you can usually find them on sale.



I never knew you can get the seams stitched inside! i live in the philippines and bought the le pliage from the official distributor (it's a shop-in-shop rather than a free standing store), do you think i can still have it done? i got it 4 years ago though!

just to add, i personally am very fashion-conscious and am thinking maybe one reason some don't appreciate the le pliage is because of the simplicity of the design. i, however, think that the chic factor of this bag is through the roof, especially when worn with the right outfit.


----------



## nduddles

vesna said:


> haaaa..I used your post as an excuse to post my not revealed bags on my showcase page..thanks
> 
> I fell in love with Le Pliage after this photo from Sartorialist (some dear tPF-ers were mentioning it as a perfect carry-in tote for rain etc, but I could not see the charm) - but this photo was it - subtle casual, yet makes her entire wardrobe so classy !!!
> 
> this is navy. Mine is graphite (grayish blue, rark denim), but this one here is the winner !!!



ahhh i agree, never saw the navy as a choice but this photo is amazing!!!


----------



## nicole3143

I completely agree. There is really nothing to the bag. I bought it for traveling because it folds however now everyone is using them especially young girls which makes me use mine less and less.


----------



## LOUISBOY

Well I have the large tote in 4 colors.  They are nice to have when you want to go to the beach, mall or travel.  Its nice not having to worry about them.  Mine sits in sand and they are mostly water proof!  I love using them in vegas!


----------



## kyrae04

Do you all like the Le Pliage or the Planetes bag better? I always wanted a dark purple Le Pliage bag (size large) but now I really like the look of the Planetes black large bag! What do you all think??


----------



## Forsyte

The big deal is that it makes having to carry a large amount of things efficiently "no big deal".


----------



## ladysingingsoul

I love my Longchamp. I grew up with them and have stuffed virtually everything I could into each of them. The zippers they manufacture with them are incredible- I have NO idea how they haven't busted. You could throw those bags in the fire and I bet they'd make it out without a scratch. Worth every penny IMO


----------



## City Chic

I had no idea why the Le Pliages were so big either ("HOW much for a nylon bag?!") - until I got my hands on one. I just love everything about them: lightweight, durable, comfortable, waterproof, good for travel, simple but can be dressy, etc. They're chic AND functional, which is a huge plus for me. The only thing is that there aren't really any organizational pockets and it tends to sag, but both of those issues are easily solved with a purse organizer. Longchamp also offers repairs (even for holes that develop in the corners, a common problem), which is reassuring.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

I'm going to buy my first Longchamp Le Pliage this weekend!! 
I can't decide what size to get!!
I'm moving to London at the end of the summer so it will be my everyday bag for work ect. I'm not sure if I should get M or L and I find all the photo's in the "show you Longchamp" thread to be rather confusing haha

I also can't pick a colour - I love navy, black and grey 

I'm sure I will buy more in the future haha


----------



## happywife18

Hi Sophie. I just got into longchamp recently. I have 2 large and 1 medium. For me, the medium size is the best for everyday bag. The large size is excellent to use when you are traveling. Good luck in your purchase. 



Sophie-Rose said:


> I'm going to buy my first Longchamp Le Pliage this weekend!!
> I can't decide what size to get!!
> I'm moving to London at the end of the summer so it will be my everyday bag for work ect. I'm not sure if I should get M or L and I find all the photo's in the "show you Longchamp" thread to be rather confusing haha
> 
> I also can't pick a colour - I love navy, black and grey
> 
> I'm sure I will buy more in the future haha


----------



## CPrincessUK

Since I left my last post I have bought another one, black short handle open tote and I want to add a chocolate long handle large shopper. These bags are incredible carry Alls and look good with my designer bags.
I am a total convert!


----------



## beadazzle

I own a yellow Le Pliage and use it to carry stuff around. It is hardy and light but what I do not like about it is the lack of pockets. I would much prefer my leather Au Sultan tote.


----------



## City Chic

happywife18 said:


> Hi Sophie. I just got into longchamp recently. I have 2 large and 1 medium. For me, the medium size is the best for everyday bag. The large size is excellent to use when you are traveling. Good luck in your purchase.



I agree, the medium is more of an everyday size. I use a large one for school.


----------



## dolphin

I have Le Pilage in Bilberry and Planetes. Both in large size. I carry them to work everyday because I'm so used to carry large bags. I had recently bought the Planetes bag because the Bilberry one had small tears at the four corners after one and half year of use. Now i use this as a weekend/diaper bag. Thinking of acquriing another Le Pilage in Navy or Graphite in either medium or large size.


----------



## dolphin

beadazzle said:


> I own a yellow Le Pliage and use it to carry stuff around. It is hardy and light but what I do not like about it is the lack of pockets. I would much prefer my leather Au Sultan tote.


 
Agreed on the lack of pockets. I would prefer to have one on the exterior.

Saw the leather series (w/o long strap) in the store but it is too expensive.


----------



## zashikibuta

Mines are in hiding right now b/c I used them to death all last year.  And soo many people have them out now - it gets frustrating (which is why i'm not a big fan of the monogram lv - my poor speedy gets no love sometimes).

But who knows if the mood flies by, i might pull it out.  

It's functional, efficient, and chic at the same time.  BUT it can be a black hole..


----------



## handbag*girl

I just got the short handled medium tote in black and added a purse organizer. It's a pretty fab everyday bag.


----------



## faye86

I'll go for large long handle. I think it's user friendly. You can put the bag organizer inside to arrange your stuffs. Will help especially when you need to answer a phone call.


----------



## slowlikehoney

I love my Le Pliage. I liked it before I bought it, but once I used it on a very rainy day, then I really, really loved it.  

It doesn't bother me that a lot of people carry it.  Actually where I live I don't see that many, but even if I did or they start popping up all over the place I'll still use it.  

I think of it as a new classic.  It's not like a trendy thing in my mind, it's more like, say, a striped sailor shirt, or flat-heeled riding boots, or jeans.  It's something that people buy because it's universally pleasing to the eye and comfortable and versatile.  

It's like saying, "Well, I won't wear jeans because _everyone's_ wearing them now..." 

At least that's how I think of it.


----------



## madforhandbags

I've heard of the Le Pliage, but never really knew what it was, until last Saturday, that is, when an SA introduced them to me.  I had seen them hanging all folded up, but always walked right past them not knowing what they were.

I was intrigued and bought two that day:  a Navy and a Red--both mediums.   I packed one full of everything I could think of taking with me during the day and could not believe how lightweight it was--even full.  My shoulder said, "Aaaaaahhhhh".   

So I went back Sunday and bought two more!  A graphite and a chocolate.  I have shoulder problems, so these are just what the doctor ordered. 

I like the idea of getting a large one to hold my good bags on rainy days.  Super idea!


----------



## rx4dsoul

slowlikehoney said:
			
		

> I love my Le Pliage. I liked it before I bought it, but once I used it on a very rainy day, then I really, really loved it.
> 
> It doesn't bother me that a lot of people carry it.  Actually where I live I don't see that many, but even if I did or they start popping up all over the place I'll still use it.
> 
> I think of it as a new classic.  It's not like a trendy thing in my mind, it's more like, say, a striped sailor shirt, or flat-heeled riding boots, or jeans.  It's something that people buy because it's universally pleasing to the eye and comfortable and versatile.
> 
> It's like saying, "Well, I won't wear jeans because everyone's wearing them now..."
> 
> At least that's how I think of it.



Good post!


----------



## meagan1993

I got my first and only Longchamp bag in high school.  I was so excited and no one else in my school was carrying them.  Then I entered college and I saw girls left and right carrying them.  They're a must have for the college student.  They are well made, light weight, and they hold everything we need while hanging around campus while still giving us poor college students a feel of luxury.


----------



## handbag*girl

My sister has carried one of these for years. I bought a small tote and just didn't love it. I recently bought the medium satchel type. It's perfect. I love the size because I can fit everything I could possibly need in it including my ipad and a sweater. It's light weight. I can't carry a shoulder bag so this in hand style is perfect for me. It is awesome in the rain and the black goes with everything. The perfect everyday bag.


----------



## rabbits

They are fabulous! Light, roomy and low maintanence. Even the husband approves! He uses it instd of the diaper bag if he has to pack our children's stuff for outings. Their leather bags are also underrated!


----------



## bigtimebaglady

I love my Le Pliage LM Metal, the silver color. You can pack a whole lotta stuff into it, and not fear about messing up a very expensive leather bag - and it still looks fashionable.  I've gotten lots of compliments and women asking what it is (I don't see them that frequently in my part of CA).   My only complaint is the lack of pockets on the inside. A zip pocket would come in very handy!


----------



## Tokgabi

I don't get this craze, either. But I feel the same way about the Hermes Birkin. One of the most boring bag designs ever. But for several thousand dollars. Truly mystifying.


----------



## Luluguinnessgal

I personally love how light weight and durable Longchamp bags are. They also don't get ruined by rain etc. (although I did manage to get gum on one of my bags once, that was really hard to get out!), and if you go for the neutral colors, like I tend to do, these bags really go with a lot of things too. They are too casual for special events, sure, but for running around town, taking to work etc. they are just perfect!


----------



## vivianwei

light weight, water resistance, and easy to pair up with casual outfit~great for school at least


----------



## collegechic

I agree, I'm looking for a durable school bag and I'm finding nothing other than these yet while the price isn't outrageous for nylon they look so bland


----------



## shazzy99

I find them great for travelling, as I can fit in heaps of things, including a book, a scarf and jacket/cardigan and they are still light. I have a medium with the longer shoulder straps in black and can throw it around without it getting dirty (just wipe it off if anything gets on it). I don't like when too many people have the same things, but I can see exactly why so many people have them, they are great!


----------



## StayChic

slowlikehoney said:


> It doesn't bother me that a lot of people carry it.  Actually where I live I don't see that many, but even if I did or they start popping up all over the place I'll still use it.
> 
> I think of it as a new classic.  It's not like a trendy thing in my mind, it's more like, say, a striped sailor shirt, or flat-heeled riding boots, or jeans.  It's something that people buy because it's universally pleasing to the eye and comfortable and versatile.



Very well said! I completely agree. I sometimes get tired of seeing MK everywhere, but the Longchamp totes I will never get sick of despite their popularity. They're just so effortlessly chic and functional, and I know they'll never go out of style.


----------



## yunita

I love my longchamp.. they are so light..


----------



## yunita

I only have 2 though.. one is very old.. my father bought it for me in paris ages ago.. some 15 or 20 years ago can't really remember.. it doesn't have zipper on top.. its an open tote and I still using it till now


----------



## patsybeach

I think for those who wants a designer bag but don't like the Michael Kors or Coach or can't afford a more upscale designer go for Le Pliage. They really look chic and it's well made. I use mine a lot in school and when I travel. I have the large and that's the only big bag I have. The rest are all small-medium size and leather.

Their leather bags are amazing and well made as well. I have a vintage tan satchel that I use everyday and it still looks great. The wear on the bag makes it prettier.


----------



## cheidel

slowlikehoney said:


> I love my Le Pliage. I liked it before I bought it, but once I used it on a very rainy day, then I really, really loved it.
> 
> It doesn't bother me that a lot of people carry it.  Actually where I live I don't see that many, but even if I did or they start popping up all over the place I'll still use it.
> 
> I think of it as a new classic.  It's not like a trendy thing in my mind, it's more like, say, a striped sailor shirt, or flat-heeled riding boots, or jeans.  It's something that people buy because it's universally pleasing to the eye and comfortable and versatile.
> 
> It's like saying, "Well, I won't wear jeans because _everyone's_ wearing them now..."
> 
> At least that's how I think of it.


+1  Very well said!!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

slowlikehoney said:


> It's like saying, "Well, I won't wear jeans because _everyone's_ wearing them now..."
> 
> At least that's how I think of it.



Well said. I've always loved the style but was hesitant to get it as it is very popular at where I stay. Not to mention a lot of imitations. But ever since I've gotten the Planetes bag in Plum, I must say I really love how sturdy and yet lightweight it is. Fellow PFers have really given me a good idea of how to dress it up to make mine unique. " )


----------



## slowlikehoney

frenziedhandbag said:


> Well said. I've always loved the style but was hesitant to get it as it is very popular at where I stay. Not to mention a lot of imitations. But ever since I've gotten the Planetes bag in Plum, I must say I really love how sturdy and yet lightweight it is. Fellow PFers have really given me a good idea of how to dress it up to make mine unique. " )




Thanks! I wrote that awhile ago but it's still all true. Still love my Pliage and it still looks as good as new. I'd actually like to get another color or even a custom one.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

slowlikehoney said:


> Thanks! I wrote that awhile ago but it's still all true. Still love my Pliage and it still looks as good as new. I'd actually like to get another color or even a custom one.



After reading a lot of threads here, I am also tempted to get a custom one but in which color combination? Totally spoilt for choices with all the awesome color options!


----------

